# موسوعة حضارة العالم...مع بعض الاضافات



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

Apache.أحد قبائل الهنود الحمر .هاجموا حضارتي المايا والتولتك (مادتان).وقاوموا الأسبان في مطلع القرن 16عندما غزوا المكسيك. وكلمة( أباش)بالأسبانية معناها سفلة . وكان الأباش يمارسون صيد الجاموس الوحشي والخيول عن طر يق تقفي الأثر والتربص والانقضاض . وكانوا برقصون رقصة الحرب مع دق الطبول و دهان أجسامهم باللون الأحمر . وكانوا يسيرون للحرب علي صوت النفر المصنوع من قرن الجاموس.(أنظر: كلوفيز).

أباكس: Abax .. أباكوس: Abacus.أو أباكس.لوحة العد . وهي عبارة عن اطار وضعت به كرات للعد اليدوي. وكانت هذه اللوحة يستعملها الاغريق والمصر يون والرومان وبعض البلدان الأوربية قبل وصول الحساب العربي أوروبا في القرن 13. وكان يجري من خلال لوحة العد الجمع والطرح والضرب والقسمة .

أبجدية :Alphabet.الحروف الهجائية . وهي نظام من العلامات الكتابية . وكل حرف يمثل صوتا معينا .وقد استحدثت عام 1500 ق.م.ويقال أن الفينيقيين قد استخدموها عام 1000ق.م.وكانت الأبجدية الفينيقية حروفها ساكنة . الا أن الاغريق طوروها وأدخلوا عليها الحروف المتحركة بعدما دخلت بلادهم عام 800 ق.م. ومما جعلها تنتشر رخص أطمار ورق البردي المصري الذي كان الفينيقيون يتاجرون فيه ويصدرونه لبلاد الاغريق .وقبل التوصل للحروف الهجائية ،كانت الكتابة تدون باللغة النصويرية للأشكال والحيوانات والنباتات.وتعتبر الأبجدية الفينيقية أساس الهجائية العالمية التي أدخلت في اللغات القديمة كالسومرية والهيروغليفية . فأصبحت لهذا لغات فينوغرافية . وقد اختصرت الأبجدية عدد الكلمات التي كانت تكتب بالابجديات القديمة ( أنظر هيروغليفية . كتابة ).

أبراكسيس:Abraxis . كلمة اغريقية حروفها قراءة للرقم 365. وكانت تكتب فوق الصخور . وكانت تستعمل كتعاويذ. وهذا العدد كان يشير الي أن السموات عددها 365.

أبفيليه: Abbevillian . حضارة من العصر الحجري القديم . ترجع الي مدينة (أبفيل) في شمال فرنسا. وقد عرفت بالحضارة الشيلينية(مادة) نسبة لمدينة (شيل).وقد خلفت أدوات حجرية تركها الصيادون الذين عاشوا هناك . واستخدمت الفؤوس اليدوية . وكان رأسها علي هيئة كمثر ية مدببة الطرف. ابن آوي : Jackle .أنظر (أنوبيس). أبنتين :Apentine . حضارة ترجع للعصر البرونزي. قامت عام 1600 ق. م. في شبه الجزيرة الايطالية . وكانت قد تأثرت بثقافة البلقان . واعتمدت علي الرعي فوق جبال أبنتين حيث وجدت مقابر بشرية هناك .عثر فيها علي مصنوعات برونزية وفخار ملون ومزين . وكانت الأوعية لها مقبضا واحدا . وقد ظلت هذه الحضارة قائمة حتي عام 1000 ق.م. أبو الهول : Sphinx . أثر فرعوني علي هيئة تمثال جسمه جسم أسد ورأسه بشري. ويحرس المقابر والمعابد . وقد حاك الفينيقيون والاغريق اقامة تماثيل تشبه أبو الهول . الا أنها مجنحة ورؤوسها كرأس امرأة . ويعد تمثال أبو الهول بالجيزة أشهرها.وقد نحت من الحجارة ورأسه تمثل الملك خفرع الذي غاش بالقرن 26 ق. م. وطوله 24 قدما وارتفاعه 66 قدما . ويوجد عدة تماثيل مصر ية شكل أبو الهول تمثل الملوك واله الشمس . وغالبا ما يكون وجه التمثال ملتحيا . فلقد وضعت عدة تماثيل علي جانبي الطرق المؤدية للمعابد الفرعونية بطيبة (مادة) . الا أن رؤوسها كرؤوس كباش .ويقال أن تمثال أبو الهول بالجيزة يرمز للاله حور (مادة). أبو سمبل :Abu simbul . موقع أثري يوجد ببطن الجبل جنوبي أسوان. ويتكون من معبدين كبيرين نحتا في الصخر . وقد بناه الملك رمسيس الثاني عام 1250 ق.م.وواجهة المعبد تتكون من أربعة تماثيل كبيرة . تمثل الملك بارتفاع 60 قدما وباب يفضي الي حجرات طولها 180قدما . وقد أنقذت هذه الآثار من الغرق لبناء السد العالي . وقد تم رفعها عام 1965.
أبو منجل : Ibis . طائر انقرض من مصر . وكان قدماء المصريين يقدسونه . وكان جسمه أبيض ورأسه وذيله أسودين .

أبوللو : Apollo.اله المطر لدي الاغريق. وهو ابن الاله زيوس(مادة)والالهة ليتو . وكان مقر عبادته بجزيرة دولفي باليونان . أبوللو رود س (تمثال): Apollo of Rhodes . تمثال رودس أحد عجائب الدنيا السبع في العالم القديم . وكان تمثالا ضخما من البرونز . أقامه أهالي جزيرةرودس عام 2800 ق.م. وكان ارتفاعه 35 مترا . واستغرق بناؤه 12عاما وكان مقاما في مدخل ميناء الجزيرة بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط . الا أن الزلزال هدمه بعد58سنة من اقامته وبيع كخردة .

إبيجرافيا : Epigraphia. علم دراسة الآثار من خلال المباني والعملة والتماثيل والأواني والأدوات التي خلفها الأولون .

أبيدوس : Abydos .أحد المدن القديمة بمصر العليا ويرجع تاريخها الي 3 آلاف سنة . و تقع بين أسيوط والأقصر.وكانت مدينة مقدسة أطلق عليها الاغريق تنيس. وحاليا يطلق عليها العرابة المدفونة بجرجا. وتبعد عن النيل 7 ميل . ويوجد بها معبد سيتي الأول ومعبد رمسيس الثاني وهما يتميزان بالنقوش الفرعونية البارزة. وهذه المدينة كانت المركز الرئيسي لعبادة الاله أوزوريس (مادة). وكان يحج اليها قدماء المصريين ليبكوا الاله اوزوريس حارس الحياة الأبدية واله الغرب.

أبيس : Apis . لقب العجول المقدسة التي كانت تدفن في مقابر السرابيوم بسقارة (مادة). وكان عجل أبيس يرمز للخصوبة وكان يعبد في منف(مادة). واعتبره قدماء المصريين روح الاله بتاح. لهذا كان يتوج بوضع قرص الشمس بين قرنيه. وتم العثور علي تماثيل برونزية له ترجع للحكم الفارسي لمصر . وكان العجل يختار أبيض اللون به بقع سوداء بالجبهة والرقبة والظهر . وكان يعيش في الحظيرة المقدسة وسط بقراته . وعند موته كان الكهنة يدفنونه في جنازة رسمية . ثم يتوج عجل آخر كاله بالحظيرة المقدسة وسط احتفالية كبري.

اتحاد الآلهة : ثيوكراشيا Theocrasia. كان الاغريق يمارسون بمصر عبادة الثالوث(الآلهة المتحدة في إله واحد) في معبد السرابيوم (مادة) ابان عصر البطالمة منذ عهد بطليموس الأول . وكانت هذه العبادة عقيدة اغريقية في الأصل.

اتروسكان (إتروريون): Eutruscan. أصلهم آسيويون نزحوا الي اقليم توسكاني بشمال ووسط إيطاليا خلال عام 1000 ق.م.. وحققوا لهم ثروات ضخمة . فأقاموا لهم مقابر تشبه مقابر الشرق وقد بلغوا أوج قوتهم سنة 500 ق.م. ألا أن القرطاجيين هزموهم عام 474 ق.م. في معركة كومبي البحرية الشهيرة. اشتهروا بصناعة الفخار والمصنوعات البرونزية . وكانت حضارتهم متأثرة بالحضارة الاغريقية . الا أنهم تفوقوا عليها في المعمار وصناعة التماثيل . وكانوا قد توسعوا فيما بين نهري أرنو وتيبر وبحر تيران (أدرياتيك)لاستغلال مناجم النحاس والفضة والحديد . كما استولوا علي روما وسهل لومباردي . وقد أحاطوا روما بسور وعمروها وأقاموا فوق تل الكابيتول معبد الاله زيوس (مادة). لأنهم كانوا يعبدون آلهة اليونان .وكانت تتميز حضارة الاتروسكان باقامة الأسوار حول المدن والقباب في المباني والتماثيل الكبيرة في شكل حيوانات وبشر .و اشتهروا يالنحت والفخار وصناعة الحلي والمشغولات بدقة متناهية سواء من الذهب أو النحاس أو البرونز . وكانت المدن الأتروسكانية تتميز بأنها مدن دويلات مستقلة تدافع ذاتيا عن نفسها . لهذا كانت تقام فوق التلال . وكانت البيوت مربعة وتطل النوافذ غلي فناء داخلي .ومازالت لغتهم غامضة حتي الآن.

إتروسيس : Eutresis . موقع مستوطنة بوكوتيا بوسط اليونان ابان العصر البرونزي . وكانت لها حضارتها التي أطلق عليها هيلاد يك وعمرها يرحع لستة 2670 ق.م.
أتكانا : Atchana. تل أثري في سهل أموك بجوار نهر العاصي علي الحدود السورية التركية حيث أكتشف 17 مبني يرجع تاريخها لسنتي 3400 ق.م.و1200 ق.م . ابان العصر النحاسي . وكانت مدينة أتكانا دولة مستقلة . ثم أصبحت عاصمة لا قليم تابع للحيثيين (مادة). وكانت معبرا لثقافات وحضارات بلاد ما بين النهرين لسكان بحر إيجه. وكانت ثرواتها من التجارة والأخشاب من جبال أمانوس التي تغطي أشجارها المنطقة .

آتون :Aten، Aton الإله الذي أعلن عنه الملك أخناتون (مادة) واعتبر الشمس الاله الموحد الذي لا شريك له ونور آتون يفيد جميع الأجناس .وكان قدماء المصريين يوحدون الله قبل دعوة التوحيد التي تبناها الملك أخناتون . فدعوة التوحيد كانت قائمة حيث كان قدماء المصريين يطلقون علي الله الموحد عدة أسماء حسب منطقة عبادته . ففي عين شمس(هيليوبوليس ) كان يطلق عليه أتوم وبممفيس فتاح وفي الأشمونين تحوت وفي طيبة آمون و حورس بالأقصر وخنوم بأسوان وآتون بتل العمارنة . فهذه كانت أسماء الإله الأعظم خالق الكون والحياة . فلقد كان قدماء المصريين ينظرون إليه علي أنه إله واحد أزلي . لم يكن قبله شيء . وخالف الآلهة وكل شيء ونظم الدنيا . إل أن قدماء المصريين أشركوا به وشاركوا معه آلهة أخري . إلا أن الإله أتوم ظل بأسمائه القديمة الإله الأكبر لهذه الآلهة . لكن أخناتون جعله الإله الأكبر لم يشرك له . لكن بعده أشرك قدماء المصريين بآتون.

أثار(علم) : .Archaeology . يطلق عليه أيضا علم السجلات الصامتة . وهو دراسة مسيرة الإ نسان من خلال الوثائق في المواقع القديمة حيث يقوم علماء الآ ثار من خلال أساليبهم الفنية بالتعرف علي عادات ومعيشة وانجازات الشعوب في الماضي . وهذا يتطلب دقة متناهية من خلال التصوير الجوي أوالجس و الحفر في التربة أو الفحص الكهربائي لأن الصلصال المحروق عندما يبرد يحتفظ بمغناطيسيته. أو من خلال قواعد وطرق تحليلية معروفة كالكربون المشع (مادة) .لأ ن الأ ثريين يفتشون عن آثار أو علا مات وقد يكون إندثر معظمها بسبب القدم أو الأحوال الجوية أو التخريب. وغالبا مايبحث الأ ثري عن معلوماته في أقل الأ شياء القديمة كشقفة خزف أو فخار أو زجاج .أومن خلال المخلفات والتلال والكيمان الأ ثرية التي يصنع منها الأ ثريون الأزمان والتاريخ والحضارات الإ نسانية. علم الآثار هو دراسة المواد والآثار التي خلفها السابقون . ويهتم بإكتشاف ودراسة المواقع الأثرية في كل أنحاء العالم . ويجمع الأثريون المعلومات للتعرف علي حياة البشر منذ وجود الخليقة . في العصور القديمة أعجب الرومان بالتحف الاغريقية واحتفظوا بها لقيمتها الجميلة واعتبرت نموذجا لذوق العصر وقوالب لصياغة التماثيل. وفي عصر النهضة الأوروبية أصبحت المخلفات المادية رموزا لحياة مثالية يهدف المجتمع إلى إحيائها والعيش فيها. أما المخلفات مجهولة الهوية فقد كانت تنسب إلى الشيطان أو أنها صواعق وشظايا سقطت من السماء. في عصر التنوير تخلصت الأثريات من النظريتين الخرافية والمثالية، وأصبحت ذات دلالة تاريخية، أما العرب فقد كانوا يطلقون على المخلفات القديمة التي لا يعرفون أصلها لفظ (العاديات) نسبة إلى قبيلة عاد البائدة. وبدأ علم الآثار كهواية لدى المولعين بتجميع التحف وخزنها ثم أقاموا لها المتاحف الخاصة، وأخيرا أصبح من شؤون الدول والمؤسسات. والدراسات الأثرية تعني بالكشف عن معلومات تتعلق بالماضي وتساعد في تفهم نشاط الانسان وتفاعله مع بيئته ومعرفة الاتجاهات الفكرية والاجتماعية السائدة في فترة معينة من الزمن. علم الآثار علم واسع وتخصصاته متداخلة ومتشابكة إلى درجة كبيرة،هذا العلم بالنسبة لعالمنا العربي حديث نسبيا إلا أنه بالنسبة للدول الأخرى وخاصة الغربية فقد قطعت شوطا كبيرا واهتمت به المؤسسات العلمية والجامعات منذ فترة طويلة للغاية والدليل أن هذه الجامعات قامت بدراسات ميدانية ونظرية ومخبرية في منطقتنا العربية منذ القرن الثامن عشر، وكثفت جهودها في القرنين التاسع عشر والعشرين، بينما كانت المؤسسات العربية طوال تلك الفترة بعيدة عن هذه الساحة الا أنها بدأت بتطوير برامج واعداد الكوادر اللازمة للبحث عن الآثار ونشر نتائجها وعرضها على الجمهور. يفيده علم الآثار في الحاضر والمستقبل فإنه في حقيقة الأمر يسهم بشكل مباشر بل وأكثر من غيره من العلوم في توضيح الهوية الحضارية لأية أمة من الأمم ولأي شعب من الشعوب ويمكن القول أن المقياس الحضاري لأية أمة في وقتنا الحاضر ليس التقدم التكنولوجي بحد ذاته وإنما هو مدى اهتمام هذه الأمم وهذه الشعوب بحضارتها وتراثها.

إثنولوجيا : Ethnology . علم يعني بخصائص وانجازات الشعوب وأحوالهم الحضارية والثقافية وتوزيع الأجناس فوق الكرة الأرضية.

أثينا : Athens . مدينة تاريخية شهدت الثقافة اليونانية وتقع في سهل أتيكا. وقد شيدت حول التلال الصخرية للأ كروبوليس. وكانت عاصمة دولة أتيكا الموحدة قبل عام 700 ق.م. وسكانها من الأيونيين( مادة ) .والمدينة عتد نشأتهاكانت عبارة عن بيوت من الطين والقش وشوارعها غير مرصوفة .وكانت في عصرها أقل حجما من المدن الحضارية القديمة .فلم تكن تتعدي مساحة قرية صغيرة.إلا أنها كانت دولة تدار بطريقة ديموقراطية بواسطة مجلس الجماهير(الإكليسيا) .وكان ينتخبه أهلها بالإقتراع . وكانت تداربه المناقشاتوتتخذ القرارات بالتصويت .واهتمت بفن المسرح وكانلها مسرحها في الهواء الطلق . وكان يواجه المدينة الأكروبولس (مادة) وهو بيت للآلهة فوق جيل . وكانت مركزا للحضارة الميسينية في العصر البرونزي الأخير . وفي عهد حاكمها بركليس كانت مدينة الفنون والثقافة . وظلت مدرسة للثقافة حتي سنة 529 ق.م. حيث ي ظهرت بها التراجيديات والكوميديات الإغريقية الشهيرة . وقد هاجمها الفرس عام 490ق.م. وانتصرت عليهم برا في معركة ماراثون وبحرا في سلاميس عام 480 ق.م.( أنظر : إغريق). أثينا: . Athens ربة الحكمة لدي الإغريق . ويقابلها الربة منيرفا لدي الرومان.

إثيوبيا: Ethiopia. أو الحبشة . دولة تقع فوق الهضاب بشرق أفريقيا . وشعبها سامي الأصل نزح من جنوب الجزيرة العربية . والأحباش(مادة) كونوا لهم في القرن السابع قبل الميلا د مملكة أكسوم وعاصمتها مدينة أكسوم . ومن حضارتها المسلات التي يصل ارتفاعها 60 قدما و كل مسلة عبارة عن كتلة جرانيتية واحدة . وكلمة إثيوبيا معناها الوجه المحترق أو الأسود . وهذه الكلمة أطلقت علي الحبشة وجنوب مصر بالنوبة وسوا حل شرق أفريقيا علي البحر الأحمر وجنوب بلا د العرب التي تطل علي المحيط الهندي. ولقد أطلق عليها في التوراة كوش ( مادة ) وحبشت . أجادة : أنظر أكديون.

أجانتا : Ajanta . قرية أثرية في منطقة حيدرأباد قرب بومباي بالهند . وتشتهر بكهوف البوذيين التي كان يسكنها رهبان البوذية . وموقع القرية كان قرب طريق القوافل التجارية الكبري بغربي شبه القارة الهندية . وأقدم هذه الكهوف يرجع الي سنة 2000 ق.م. وعليها صور جدارية ملونة بالداخل . فلقد بطنت الجدران بروث البهائم وبطنت بالجص . وبعد الجفاف تم تلوينها ورسمها برسوم دينية ودنيوية.

آجني :Agni . إله النار لدي الهندوس . وكانت تقام له التماثيل . وكل تمثال له راسان . أحداهما عبارة عن موقد والثانية عبارة عن نار كانت توقد عند تقديم القرابين للإ له وكان من بينها الخيول والحيوانات .

أجورا: Agora . ساحة دائر ية كان المزارعون بأثينا (مادة)يلتقون بها منذ عام 406 ق.م.
أحافير : Fossils . ويطلق عليها متحجرات أومستحثات أو حفائر . والأحفورة بقايا حيوان أو نبات محفوظة في الصخور أو مطمورة تحت التربة او متحجرات تحجرت وتحولت الي أحجار بعد تحللها خلال الأحقاب الزمنية . ويطلق علي علم الحفائر للإتسان والحيوان باليونتولوجي (مادة) . والحفائر تظهر لنا أشكال الحياة بالأزمنة السحيقة وظروف معيشتها وحفظها خلال الحقب الجيولوجية المختلفة .ومعظم الحفائر للحيوانات والنباتات عاشت في الماء أو دفنت في الرمل أو الجليد . لكن الأسماك عادة لاتصبح حفائر . لأنها لما تموت لاتغطس في قاع الماء . لهذا حفائر الأسماك نادرة وقد تظهر علي الشواطيء نتيجة الجزر والمد . ويعتبر الفحم الحجري حفائر للنباتات المتحجرة . ولا يبقي من الأسماك سوي الهيكل العظمي والأسنان وعظام الرأس . والإنسان والحيوانات لا يبقي منها سوي العظام والأسنان والجماجم . وقد تبقي لمدة ملايين السنين كالماموث والفيلة التي عثر عليها ضفة نهر التيمس . وقد تترك النباتات والحيوانات الرخوة بصماتها كالأعشاب والرخويات . وقد تحتفظ الثمار والبذوروحبوب اللقاح بهيئتها كثمار البلح التي وجدت في الطين بلندن . وأوراق النباتات قد تترك بصمات شكلها وعروقها مطبوعة لو سقطت فوق الطين الذي يجف بعدها . ووجدت متحجرات في حمم البراكين أو في الصخور أو تحت طبقات الجبال والتلال والجليد . ومن الأحافير يمكن تحديد أصول وعمر الإ نسان والحيوان والنبات خلال الحقب التاريخية والجيولوجية التي تعاقبت فوق الأ رض .

أحمس : Amasis .أو أمازيس . ملك فرعوني بطيبة . طرد الهكسوس (مادة ) من مصر عام 1580 ق.م. . وأسس الأسرة 18. والتي عرفت بالمملكة الحديثة . ولقد شن حملة وقائية لمنع الهجوم علي مصر بعد تحريرها .

أختام: Seals تم استعمال الأختام الطينية المنقوشة بتصميم بسيط منذ سنة 5000 ق.م. وكانت تطبع على الأبواب المخصصة لحيازة وحفظ السلع. كما تم العثور عليها على الأكياس والسلال التي كانت تنقل بنهري دجلة والفرات. وفي عام 3500 ق.م.تم اختراع الختم الأسطواني ويظهر هذا الحجر الاخضر والذي طوله 3.9 سنتيمترا والذي يعود تاريخه إلى 2300 ق.م. و عليه الآلهة من ذكور وإناث وتم التعرف عليهم من خلال خوذاتهم ذوات القرون كالإلهة عشتار وإله الشمس شمش وإله الماء إنكي يتبعه وزيره . أختام كرمة يرجع تاريخها للأسرالمصرية 12-15. ومن بينها أختام محلية الصنع مصنوعة من العاج، أوالعظم أو الصلصال مسطحة أو جعرانية الشكل أو محفورة بأنماط زخارف هندسية شبكية قائمة على المثلثات المحفورة.ووجدت أختام المكاتب الإدارية في القصر وبالقرب من بوابات المدينة . وأختام مصرية الصنع، متماثلة مع تلك التى تمَّ الكشف عنها في المواقع النوبية، والتى ترجع للنصف الثانى من المملكة الوسطى تصاميم زهرية أو لوالبية أ وألقاب أو أسماء لبعض صغار الموظفين أو من ذوى المناصب العليا في الحكومة مثل نائب الحاكم أو المبعوث الملكى. كما وجدت أختام مغطاة بنقوش حيوانات أو بأشكال أو أسماء ملكية يرجع تاريخها للأسرة المصرية 15م. و في كرمة اكتشفت اختام تسلط ضوءاً على العلاقات كانت متطورة بين كرمة ومصر. ومعظم هذه الأختام أكتشفت بالمخازن والهياكل في المنطقة المحيطة بالدفوفة الغربية، أو في الجبانات المجاورة للهيكل . ويرجع تاريخها للأسرالمصرية 12-15. ومن بينها أختام محلية الصنع مصنوعة من العاج، أوالعظم أو الصلصال مسطحة أو جعرانية الشكل أو محفورة بأنماط زخارف هندسية شبكية قائمة على المثلثات المحفورة.ووجدت أختام المكاتب الإدارية في القصر وبالقرب من بوابات المدينة . وأختام مصرية الصنع، متماثلة مع تلك التى تمَّ الكشف عنها في المواقع النوبية، والتى ترجع للنصف الثانى من المملكة الوسطى تصاميم زهرية أو لوالبية أ وألقاب أو أسماء لبعض صغار الموظفين أو من ذوى المناصب العليا في الحكومة مثل نائب الحاكم أو المبعوث الملكى. كما وجدت أختام مغطاة بنقوش حيوانات أو بأشكال أو أسماء ملكية يرجع تاريخها للأسرة المصرية 15م. . وخلال سنتي 2200ق.م. 1800 ق.م. إزدهرت التجارة بين بلاد الرافدين والهند عبر الخليج . وكان أهم التجارات أختام العلامات الدائرية circular stamp-seals لتي عرفت بالأختام الفارسية الممهرة بالحيوانات وتتسم بالتجريدية ز وبعضها كان عليه الثور المحدب وكتابات هندية. وكانت مصنوعة من الحجر الناعم وكان لها نتوء مثقوب لتعليقها . ومنذ حوالي سنة 2000 ق.م. إستبدلت الأختام الخليجية الفارسية بأختام دلمون Dilmun seals وكان نتوؤها أقل ، ومحززة بثلاثة خطوط متوازية أخمينيديون : Achaemenides.أو أخمينيون . وكلمة أخمينيد لقب أسرة ملكية فارسية كونت لها إمبراطورية في فارس عام 559 ق.م. واستولت علي ليديا وبابل وإيران وفلسطين ومصر . وأشهر ملوكها دارا(داريوس ) الذي حاول غزو أثينا باليونان فهزم (أنظر: أثينا ) . وأسقط الإسكندر الأكبر هذه الإمبراطورية عام 331 ق.م. و من ملوكها قمبيز وقورش (سيروس) . وتعتبر فترة حكم هذه الإمبراطورية هي فترة الحضارة الفارسية . أخمينيون : أنظر أخمينيديون . أخمينيون : في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد انشأ الأخمينيون إمبراطوريتهم التي امتدت في أوجها إلى جميع أرجاء الشرق الأدنى، من وادي السند إلى ليبيا، وشمالاً حتى مقدونيا. وهكذا فقد تمكنوا من السيطرة على جميع الطرق التجارية المؤدية إلى البحر الأبيض المتوسط عبر البر والبحر؛ وقام ملوك الأخمينيين بإعادة بناء الطريق من منطقة {السوس Susa في إيران} إلى { سارديز Sardis} بالقرب من أفسس وسميرنا.

أخناتون : Akhenaten ، Ikhnaton . أو إمنحوتب الرابع .وكلمة أخناتون معناها الجميل مع قرص الشمس. وهو ملك فرعوني حكم مع زوجته نفرتيتي لمدة 17 سنة منذ عام 1369 ق.م. وقد حاول توحيد آلهة مصر القديمة بما فيها الاله آمون رع في شكل الإله الواحد آتون (مادة) . ونقل العاصمة من طيبة إلي عاصمته الجديدة أخيتاتون (مادة )بالمنيا .وفيها ظهر الفن الواقعي ولاسيما في النحت والرسم وظهر أدب جديد يتميز بالأناشيد للإله الجديد آتون . أو ما يعرف حاليا بنظام تل العمارنة . وإنشغل الملك أخناتون بإصلاحاته الدينية وانصرف عن السياسة الخارجية وإدارة الإمبراطورية الممتدة حتي أعالي الفرات والنوبة جنوبا . فانفصل الجزء الآسيوي منها . ولما مات خلفه أخوه توت عنخ آمون الذي ارتد عن عقيدة آتون وترك العاصمة الي طيبة وأعلن عودة عقيدة آمون معلنا أنه توت عنخ آمون .وهدم كهنة طيبة آثار أخناتون ومدينته ومحوا إسمه من عليها .

أخيتاتون :Akhetaton .أي أفق قرص الشمس.وهي مدينة قديمة يطلق عليها حاليا تل العمارنة بالمنيا بمصر . وتقع شرق النيل . بناها عام 1365 ق.م. الملك أخناتون لتكون العاصمة ومقر عقيدة آتون التوحيدية .وبعد وفاته هدمت ونهبت قصورها. ونقل توت عنخ آمون خلفه العاصمة ثانية لطيبة لاحباء عقيدة آمون . أخيون : Achaeans .اسم الإغريق في العصر المسيني (1650 – 1100 ق.م. ).لهذا كان يطلق عليهم الميسيون وكان لغتهم الأخية التي إ نحدرت منها اللهجة القبرصية . وكلمة أخيين كانت تطلق علي سكان جنوبي شرق اليونان.
أداد : Adad .أو حداد إله الطقس لدي السومريين.
إدفو : Edfu . مدينة جنوبي الأقصر بمصر . أكتشف بها جبانات من عصر الدولة القديمة . وبها معبد إدفو الذي شيد في العصر الأغريقي للإله حورس عام 237 ق.م.
أدنا : Adena .حضارة أرض الخشب في وادي أوهيو بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية منذ عام 1000 ق.م. وتتميز بالبيوت الكبيرة والجبانات فوق التلال والصناعات اليدوية المتقنة .
أدوب :Adobe . الطوب اللبن الذي يجفف في الشمس . وكان يستخدم في الأمريكتين لبناء المعايد والأهرامات .

أدونيس : Adonis . معشوق الإلهة أفرودبت (مادة) . وهو إله الربيع والإخصاب لدي الإغريق . وكان يصور كشاب رائع الجمال . إديان : Idean .مكان مولد الإله زبوس(مادة) في الأساطير الإغريقية . و يطلق علي كهف مقدس فوق جبل إيدا بوسط جزيرة كريت . وعثر به علي مقتنيات للميونيين(مادة) بما فيها الدروع المزخرفة ترجع للقرنين 7و8 ق.م. ويظهر فيها تأثير الفنين الفينيقي والآشوري .. إديان : Idean .مكان مولد الإله زبوس(مادة) في الأساطير الإغريقية . و يطلق علي كهف مقدس فوق جبل إيدا بوسط جزيرة كريت . وعثر به علي مقتنيات للميونيين(مادة) بما فيها الدروع المزخرفة ترجع للقرنين 7و8 ق.م. ويظهر فيها تأثير الفنين الفينيقي والآشوري . أرابيسك: Arabesque .. الفن العربي . وهو عبارة عن نماذج للتزيين معقدة لأن زخارفه متداخلة ومتقاطعة وتمثل أشكالا هندسية وزهورا وأوراقا وثمارا . وهذا الفن يميز الفن الإسلامي والذي ظهر في تزيين السيراميك وفي العمارة الإسلامية . وقد انتشر في أوروبا ولاقي رواجا في القرنين 15و16 . وهذا الفن ظهر علي يد الفرس والأندلسيين ولاسيما في الأعمدة ونصف الأعمدة المربعة وفوق الجدران وعلي الأسقف . فن أرابيسك وإلى جانب العمارة وجدت الزخرفة التي وصفت بأنهما لغة الفن الإسلامي، وتقوم على زخرفة المساجد والقصور والقباب بأشكال هندسية أو نباتية جميلة تبعث في النفس الراحة والهدوء والانشراح. وسمي هذا الفن الزخرفي الإسلامي في أوروبا باسم أرابسك بالفرنسية " ARABESQUEوبالأسبانية ( ATAURIQUE) أي التوريق( مادة).. وقد إشتهر الفنان المسلم بالفن التجريدي SURREALISM ABSTRACT ) حيث الوحدة الزخرفية النباتية كالورقة أو الزهرة، وكان يجردها من شكلها الطبيعي حتى لا تعطى إحساسا بالذبول والفناء، ويحورها في أشكال هندسية حتى تعطي الشعور بالدوام والبقاء والخلود .

أرابيسك : Arabesque .. الفن العربي . وهو عبارة عن نماذج للتزيين معقدة لأن زخارفه متداخلة ومتقاطعة وتمثل أشكالا هندسية وزهورا وأوراقا وثمارا . وهذا الفن يميز الفن الإسلامي والذي ظهر في تزيين السيراميك وفي العمارة الإسلامية . وقد انتشر في أوروبا ولاقي رواجا في القرنين 15و16 . وهذا الفن ظهر علي يد الفرس والأندلسيين ولاسيما في الأعمدة ونصف الأعمدة المربعة وفوق الجدران وعلي الأسقف . فن أرابيسك وإلى جانب العمارة وجدت الزخرفة التي وصفت بأنهما لغة الفن الإسلامي، وتقوم على زخرفة المساجد والقصور والقباب بأشكال هندسية أو نباتية جميلة تبعث في النفس الراحة والهدوء والانشراح. وسمي هذا الفن الزخرفي الإسلامي في أوروبا باسم أرابسك بالفرنسية " ARABESQUEوبالأسبانية ( ATAURIQUE) أي التوريق( مادة).. وقد إشتهر الفنان المسلم بالفن التجريدي SURREALISM ABSTRACT ) حيث الوحدة الزخرفية النباتية كالورقة أو الزهرة، وكان يجردها من شكلها الطبيعي حتى لا تعطى إحساسا بالذبول والفناء، ويحورها في أشكال هندسية حتى تعطي الشعور بالدوام والبقاء والخلود .

أرجر : Argar. (حضارة) .مستعمرة ترجع للعصر النحاسي . وقد قامت فوق تل قرب مدينة المرية بأسبانبا حيث قامت حضارة جنوبي شرق أسبانبا بإقلين الأندلس حاليا . وكانت البيوت مستطيلة . وعثر بالموقع علب مقابر بها فخار غير مزخرف . وكان بين أرجر والشرق صلات تجارية ولاسيما مع اليونان بين سنتي 1800 ق.م. – 1000ق .م.

أردن : Jordan .الأردن إقليم معزول عن جيرانه بالصحراء في الجنوب والشرق ولاسيما من ناحية شبه الجزيرة العربية . وأستقر به إتسان ماقبل التاريخ ولاسيما بالصحراء الشرقية . وشهد عصر ماقبل الفخار في مدينة بترا (مادة) التاريخية إبان العصر البرونزي (3000 ق.م. – 1200 ق.م. ) . ولم يكن ماهولا بالسكان إلا من عدة بيوت في وادي الأردن وكانوا قبائل . وحكم الآشوريون والبابليون والفرس أجزاء منه . وعاش الأنباط به حتي طردوا لفلسطين إبان القرن الخامس ق.م.

يتبع


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/موسوعة_حضارة_العالم

أرجو حذف الرابط لم احطه بشكل صحيح وهذا الرابط الصحيح ولك شكري وتحيتي


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

Arsacidأسس إمبراطورية فارسية عام 255 ق.م. . وهذه الإمبراطورية عرفت بإمبراطورية الأرشيكونين ثم الساسانيين (مادة). وهم خليط من الإسيكيليين ( وقد انتسبوا إلي الزعيم أرشك زعيم البارثيين (مادة).

أرمينية :.Armenia(أرمينيا)تقع جنوب القوقازوفي الغرب تحدها تركيا وبالشرق أذربيحان وإيران في الجنوب الغربي وبالشمال جورجيا . العاصمة إيرفان Yerevan. كانت مملكة آسيا الصغري يطلق عليها أرمينيةالعظمي شرق تهر الفرات . وأرمينيا اليوم هي الجزء الشرقي من أرمينية القديمةوأذربيجان الإيرانية وكانت تقع غرب تهر الفرات . وكانت المملكة قد أسسها حاج (هيك ) ابن نوح . ويقال أن الأرمن قد وفدوا من الفرات لآسيا الصغري بالقرن 8 ق.م. مهاجمين دولة الخالديين (أوراتو Urartu (مادة)) بواسطة الآشوريين وتزاوجوا بالسكان المحليين وكونزا أمة متجانسة بالقرن 6ق.م. حبث أصبجت تابعة للفرس حتي القرن 4ق.م.عندما عزاها الإسكندر الأكبر (مادة) عام 330 ق.م. ومع وفاته أصبحت أرمينية تابعة لمملكة سليوكس (أنظر : سوريا). وبعد إنتصار الرومان علي السليوكسين بماغنيزيا عام 190 ق.م. أعلنت أرمينية إستقلالها تحت حكم الأرتاشبسبديين Artashesids .لكن الرومان غزوهم وفرضوا عليهم الجزية 69ق.م. وعين الإمراطور الروماني نيرون تيريداتس الأمير الباريثي ملكا لأرمينية ليكون أول دولة مسيحية عام 66م. لكن في القرن الثالث م. إجتاح أرداشير الساسالي بفارس أرمينية .وفس شنة 386م. قسمت أرمينية بين الفرس وروما.زمابين سنتي 886م. و1046م. كانت المملكة الأرمينية تتمتع بالحكم الذاتي الوطني . لكن البيزنطيين لكن السلاجقة الأتراك إنتصروا عليهم في موقعة مانزيكرت عام 1071م. وهاجمهم المغول في القرن 11 . لكن بعض الأرمن بقيادة الأمير روبين إتجه للغرب مكونا مملكة سيليشياCilicia عام 1080م. وهي مملكة أرمينية الصغري . وظلت حتي هاجمها المماليك عام 1375م. ثم هاجمها تيمورلنك المغولي عام 1386م. وقتل الكثيريين وبعد وفاته عام 1405م. إستولي عليها العثمانيون. وأصبحت المدن العثمانية مغاصة بالتجار والصيارفة الأرمن وكان شرق أرمينية بؤرة صراع بين الأتراك والفرس . واستولت روسيا علي ارمينية من الفرس عام 1828م. واندمجت بالإتحاد السوفيتي واستقلا علم 1991م.

أريحا : Jericoh . مدينة فلسطينية تاريخية قديمة تقع علي الضفة الغربية لتهر الأردن وعند شمال البحر الميت وهي تبعد عن مدينة أريحا الحالية بحوالي ميل من الغرب ومكانها يعرف بتلال أبي العلايق شماله تل السلطان ويرجع تاريخها إلي 6800ق.م(إنظر: مدن). وكانت مبنية من الطوب اللبن وكان حولها خندق عرضه 28 قدم وعمقه 8قدم ومنحوت من الصخر . إكتشف في موقعها فخار ومصنوعات برونزية وعظام وأدوات منزلية خشبية وسلال وأقمشة . وقد دمرت في أواخر العصر البرونزي وتعتبر أقدم مدينة إكتشفت حتي الآن .

أريكاميدو : Arikamidu موقع أثري لمدينة علي الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للهند قرب مدينة بوندتشيري . وقد إكتشف بعد إكتشاف نقود رومانية مبعثرة بموقع بالمدينة التي كانت منطقة تجارية حيث كان يصلها البضائع الرومانية بما فيها من الفخار الأحمر والأسود التي يوجد بقاياها في النقابر . والفخار من نوع آرتين الذي كان يصنع في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط . وقد شهدت مدينة أريكاميدو إزدهارا تجاريا في القرن الأول ق.م. وظل حتي منتصف القرن الأول وكانت علي صلة تجارية بباقي عموم الهند حيث وجد بها فخار مصنوع في وادي جارانج .

أرين : Areneكهف في فينال ليجور بالريفيرا الإيطالي وكان للدفن منذ 4400سنة ق.م. وعثر به علي جرار فوتها مربعة ترجع لحضارة الشوزا .

آريون : . Aryans أو إريان .شعب زجفادا بالهند . إستولي علي إيران من الشمال الغربي للهند عام 2000ق.م. وكان سببا في تدهور حضارة السند (مادة) . وكانت لغته صورة أولية من السنسكريتية ويطلق عليها الآرية . وهي أساس اللغات الهندية الأوربية . لأن الشعب الآري كان يسكن المناطق الممتدة من آسيا الوسطي حتي شرق أوروبا. وقد وصل للهند سنة 3000 ق.م. وبعض الآريين سكنوا شمال الهند إبان العصر البرونزي والآريون بشري أبيض الجلد .وقد عرفوا بالنوريكيين والتيتوتيكيين.ولم يبق من هذا الجنس سوي اللغة الآرية التي تضم عدة لغات تعرف باللغات الهندو أوربية . . نزح شعب بدوي من آسيا الوسطي عام 1500ق.م. ليستوطن أعالي نهر الهندوس بسهول يامونا Yamunaوجانجتيك Gangetic. وكان يتكلم إحدي اللغات الهندوأوربية ويعبد آلهة الإغريق والأوربيين الشماليين . وقد إبتكروا أشكالا من النصوص الشفاهية في الفيدا (مادة) المقدسة لدي الهندوس .

آزتك : Aztec Empire إمبراطورية الآزتك تعتبر دولة الأمريكان الأصليين بما يعرف حاليا بالمكسيك . حيث حكمت منذ سنة 1428م ، وحتي 1521م. عندما غزاها الأسبان . وهذه الإمبراطورية كانت أساس حضارة الأزتك . وكانت الإمبراطورية تحكم من وادي المكسيك ووسطهاحتي شرق خليج المكسيك وجنوبا لجواتيمالا . بني الأزتك المدن الكبري والبنايات الدينية والإدارية والسياسية . وكانت تينوشيتتلان Tenochtitlán العاصمة وكان مكانها موقع مدينة مكسيكو حاليا . وكانت تعد أكبر مدينة في العالم عندما غزاها الأسبان في أوائل القرت 16 م. وكان بها معبد هائل وقصر الملك والعديد من القنوات . لكنهم دمروها إلا أن حضارتها ظلت لها تأثيرها علي الثقافة المكسيكية . والأزتك آخر عشائر البرابرة التي دخلت وادي المكسيك بالأمريكتين بالقرن 12 م. ،وكانت العاصمة تينوشيتتلان بها هرم من أعظم أهرامات الآزتك ويمثل إله الحرب . وقاعدته مساحتها 700قدم مربع وإرتفاعه 300قدم وبه درج يتكون من 340 درجة وفي نهايته فوق القمة يوجد برجان كل برج من ثلاثة طوابق وبه مذبح للقرابين البشرية التي كان الكهنة يقدمونها ويحتوي الهرم في جوانبه علي كوات (فتحات) كل كوة ترمز ليوم من أيام السنة (أنظر :مايا ). وكثير من المكسيكيين المعاصرين من الأزتك . ويوجد مليون مكسيكي مازالوا يتكلمون نهواتل Nahuatl لغة الأزتك القومية . وفي مدينة مكسيكو تجري الحفريات للكشف عن حضارة الأزتك .. وفي مدينة مكسيكو تجري الحفريات للكشف عن حضارة الأزتك .وكان شعب الأزتك يطلق عليه شعب مكسيكا Mexica أو تنوتشكا Tenochca. وإسم أزتك مشتق من كلمة آزتلان Aztlán التي في أساطير مكسيكا . وكان شعب آزتلان يوجد بشمال غرب وادي المكسيك . وقبل قيام الآزتك كان وادي المكسيك مركزا لحضارة متطورة . فمنذ سنة 100 م. حتي 650 م. كان الوادي به مدينة تيوتيهواكان وكانت مركزا لدولة سياسية ودينية واقتصادية قوبة . وبعد أفول هذه المدينة هاجر شعب التولتك (مادة) من الشمال لوسط المكسيك مكونا دولة قوية . حيث قامت حضارة التلتك Toltec civilization التي بلغت إزدهارها مابين القرنين 10 و11 ق.م. و في القرن 13م. هاجم الشيشيمك Chichimec وادي المكسيك واستولوا علي مدن التولتك . واندمجوا بثقافتهم مع ثقافة التولتك مكونين حضارة الآزتك المبكرة . وكان مجتمع الآزتك يقوم علي الزراعة وكان يعيش بتوجيه ديني في كل مناحي الحياة . وكان الآزتك يعبدون آلهة تمثل قوي الطبيعة التي لها تأثيرها علي الاقتصاد الزراعي لديهم . وكانت مدنهم بها الأهرامات (مادة ) الحجرية العملاقة وفوق قممها المعابد وكان يقدم بها القرابين (مادة) البشرية للآلهة . ولأنه شعب زراعي ، فلقد كان في عبادته يعبد قوي الطبيعة . فإتخذوا هذه القوي آلهة ، فعبدوا إله الشمس هويتزيلولوشتيلي Huitzilopochtli، والذي كان يعتبر إله الحرب أيضا. وكان لديهم إله المطر تلالوكTlaloc وإله الريح . وكان الأزتك يعتقدون أن الآلهة الخيرة والنافعة ،لا بد أن تظل قوية لتمنع الآلهة الشريرة من تدمير العالم . لهذا السبب كانوا يقدمون لها الأضاحي البشرية . وكان معظمهم من أسري الحرب. وكانوا يعتقدون أن إله المطر تلالوك يفضل ضحاياه من الأطفال . وكانت طقوس التضحية في مواعيد كانوا يحسبونها حسب النجوم لتحديد وقت خاص لكل إله . وكان الضحية تصعد لقمة الهرم حيث كان الكاهن يمدده فوق فوق حجر المذبح وينتزع قلب الضحية . وكان يرفعه عاليا للغله الذي يجري تكريمه ، ثم يضع القلب وهو ينبض ليشوي في النيران المقدسة . وأحيانا كان االضحايا الكثيرون يقتلون مرة واحدة . ففي عام 1487م.قتل كهنة الأزتك 80 ألف أسيرحرب لتكريس إعادة بماء معبد الشمس مدينة تنوكتتلان . وكان الكهنة يظنون أنهم ينالون رضا الآلهة بالصوم أو جرح أنفسهم . وكان منهم من كان يدير مدارس لتعليم الكهنوت الأطفال الذين سيصبحون كهنة . وكان من أهم أعمال الكهنة تحديد الأيام السعيدة لشن الحروب أو القيام بالأعمال . وكان يوجد أجندة دينية مكونة من 260يوم عليها هذه المعلومات . وكانت الأيام المقدسة لتكريم الآلهة كان لها أجندة للتقويم الشمسي ، مكونة من 365 يوم . وهذا التقويم كان متبعا لدي الأولمك والمايا والزابوتك في أمريكا الوسطي .وكان الفن يأخذ طابعا دينيا أو حربيا . طور الأزتك نظام الري ةاستعملوا الأسمدة ز لم يعر ف الفلاحون المحراث ولكنهم كانوا بضعون البذور في حفر صغيرة . وكانوا يصنغون الفخار والسلال . وكانت اتلمرأة تطحن الذرة بالرحاية الحجرية . لم يكن يعرفون العملات المعدنية . ولكن كانوا يستعملون حبات الكاكاو والملابس القطنية والملح في البيع والشراء بها . ولم يكن لدي الأزتك العربات غلي العجل ولاحيوانات للجر ز ولكن كانوا يستعملون قوارب صغير من جذوع الأشجار المحفورة (قوارب الكانو) أو علي ظهور الاحمالين الذين كانوا يسيرون في قوافل وأمامهم التجار . وكانت قوافل الحمالين يحرسها مسلحون . وكان التجار يعملون في الجاسوسية لحساب الإمبراطورية ولاسيما في المدن التي كانوا يبيعون فيها والتي كانت لاتخضع للأزتك . ومعظم الفن الأزتكي يعبر عن المفاهيم والمنظور الديني . فكان يستعمل رسومات فاقعة اللون . وكان الرسومات فوق الجدران أو ورق لحاء الشجر amatl ، وكان يصور مراسم الإحتفالات الدينية صور الآلهة . وكانوا يمارسون فن النحت والنقش . فكانوا قد نقشوا معبودهم بالنقش الغائر أو بالنحت البارز وكان من هذه الأعمال إظهار الآلهة أو تسجيل الضحايا المقدسة . ومن أشهر تماثيل الأزتك حجر التقويم الذي يزن 22طن وقطره 3،7متر . ويمثل الكون والعالم بالنسبة للأزتك . ففي وسط الحجر منقوش صورة وجه الشمس ويحيط بها دوائر مصممة لترمز للأيام والسموات . وكان الفنانون يصنعون أشكالا لللأشخاص والخيوانات في شكل تماثيل صغيرة من الكوارتز وحجر الأبيسديان ( زجاج صخري ) والياقوت . وكانت الكتابة لدي الأزتك عبارة عن بيكتوجرافية حيث كانت تكتب برسم أو نقش الصوراتعبر عن الحروف أو صور صغيرة ترمز للاشياء ومقاطع الأصوات syllables . واستعملوا الكتابة التصويرية في العد الحسابي الذي كان يعتمد علي الرقم 20. وكانت صورة العلم نرمز إلي العدد 20 أو 400 مادة والجراب pouch يشير إلي العدد 400 مرة ضغف العدد 20او 800 . ولايمكن للبكتورافية النغيسر عن أفكار تجريدية abstract ideas، لكنها كانت مقيدة في تدوين التاريخ والإتصال في شئون الأعمال وإثبات الملكية للأراضي وحفظ الأنساب . وكان الأزتك يستعملون آلات يدوية بسيطة ليعملوا بها . وكان الشعب لديه مهارة يدوية . فكانت المرأة تغزل القطن وألياف نبات مجواي maguey fibers لغزل بالمغازل من العصي وفلك المغزل من الطين المجفف . وكن يصبغن الخيوط بألوان زاهية . وينسجنها لمآزروقيعلت وملابس فضفاضة للرجال وسترات لها اكمام وتنورات طويلة للمرأة بتصميمات وأشكال هندسية مميزة .وكان الصناع المهرة يدويا يعقدون الريش ويصنعون منه الحجاب وغطاء الرأس والبيارق . وكانوا يصنعون الفخار بترصسص طبقات من شرائح الطين فوق بعضها لصنع قدورللتخزين والكؤوس وبلاطات الفرن (عرسة) للخبيز وكانت هذه الأواني تشوي في نيران أفران مفتوحة . وكانت حمراء وبيضاء . رسم عليها بدقة تصميمات هندسية . ولم يكم لدي الأزنك الحديد والبرونز كما كان في بلدان الشرق الأوسط . وكانت آلات التقطيع من حجر الأبسيديان وعند مجيء الأسبان المسبعمرين كانوا يستعملون آلات من النحاس . وكان الأزتك بزبنوم الحلي والمجوهرات بالذهب والفضة والنحاس والزمرد والفيروز والياقوت . وكانت البلط يصنع شفرتها من الحجر أو النحاس وأيديها من الخشب والمثاقيب من العظام أو البوص . ( أنظر : مايا . جنوب أمريكا )

أزوكا :Asuka عصر حضارة ياباني (538م.-645م.) حيث تأسست دولة ياماتو التي بعد دخولها البوذية بنت المعابد من الخشب وهي متناسقة . وعصرها يتميز بالنحت علي الخشب والحجر والبرونز .

أزيلية : Azilian حضارة كهفية ظهرت في العصر الحجري الوسيط منذ 8000ستة ق.م. . والأزيليون شعب له حضارته التي ترجع سماتها لقرية مادازيل قرب تولوز بشمال أسبانيا وجنوبي غرب فرنسا . وكانوا جامعي طعام . واستخدموا المكاشط الصغيرة لسلخ الحيوانات وكان لديهم آلات من العظام وقرون الوعول ومن بينها حراب الصيد وكانت تصنع من العظام وأشكالها تميز الحضارة الأزيلية .وعثر علي جماجموضعت بإتجاه الغرب وكانوا يذبحون الحيوانات من رقبتها . وكانوا يدهنون الجماجم بالغراء الأحمر . وهذه الحضارة الكهفية تضم كهوفا في فرنسا ووسط أوروبا وبلجيكا وبريطانيا .

أساطير : Myths،Mythosالأسطورة قصة خيالية أو مختلقة . وكانت ترتبط بالظواهر والكوارث الطبيعية وتفسيرها . فلقد تصور الأولون المطر إله يصب الماء من إناء بالسماء والريح له إله ينفخها بمراوح والشمس إله لأنها تضيء الدنياويشعل النيران . وكان الإنسان الأول يؤدي طقوسا للحصول علي هذه الأشياء وكان يعيش مع أساطيره كما إنشغلت كل الحضارات القديمة بسبب الخلق والخليقة . وتعتبر الأساطير حكايات مقدسة لشعب أو قبيلة بدائية وتراثا متوارثا ويطلق علي هذه الأساطير أحلام اليقظة ولها صلة بالإيمان والعقائد الدينية . كما تعبر عن واقع ثقافي لمعتقدات الشعوب البدائية عن الموت والحياة الأخروية . وهذه نظرة ميتافيزيقية (مادة) . ومازالت القبائل البدائية تمارس الطقوس وتتبع أساطيرها التي تعتبر نوعا من تاريخها الشفاهي الذي لم يدون . ومن خلال الملاحم تروي الشعوب روايات عن أجدادها وحروبهم وإنتصاراتهم ورواية السير الشعبية الملحمية . لهذا لاتعتبر الأساطير تاريخا يعتمد عليه لأنها مرويات خرافية خيالية . فالإنسان البدائي لم يكن يشغل عقله لتفسير الظواهر الطبيعية وكان يعتبر من منظوره الشمس والقمر والرياح والبحر والنهر بشر مثله . لهذا ظهرت أساطير الأولين لدي البابليين والفراعنة والرومان والأغريق والمايا . ومنها نبعت الأديان والمعتقدات الدينية لدي الشعوب .

أساطير : إيزيس : Isis . ربة القمر لدي قدماء المصريين . وكان يرمز لها بامرأة علي حاجب جبين قرص القمر . عبدها المصريون القدماء والبطالمة والرومان . زكان لها معابدها في عدة بلدان رومانية ، .حبث كانت تعتبر أم الطبيعة وأصل الزمن . إشتهرت إيزيس بأسطورة أوزوريس (مادة) زوجها. وشخصت في تماثيل وهي حاملة ابنها حورس . وفوق رأسها قرنان بينهما قرص القمر . وهذه الصورة إستوحاها المسيحيون في تماثيل وصور السيدة العذراء وهي حاملة ابنها المسيح . وفوق رأسها هالة من النور . 

أسبرطة :Asparta مدينة من أقوي الدويلات إبان حكم الدورين(مادة) الغزاة الذين نافسوا أثينا (مادة ) . وكان الإسبرطيون محاربين . ويوجد موقع هذه المدينة في شبه جزيرة المورة باليونان


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

Arsacidأسس إمبراطورية فارسية عام 255 ق.م. . وهذه الإمبراطورية عرفت بإمبراطورية الأرشيكونين ثم الساسانيين (مادة). وهم خليط من الإسيكيليين ( وقد انتسبوا إلي الزعيم أرشك زعيم البارثيين (مادة).


أرمينية :.Armenia(أرمينيا)تقع جنوب القوقازوفي الغرب تحدها تركيا وبالشرق أذربيحان وإيران في الجنوب الغربي وبالشمال جورجيا . العاصمة إيرفان Yerevan. كانت مملكة آسيا الصغري يطلق عليها أرمينيةالعظمي شرق تهر الفرات . وأرمينيا اليوم هي الجزء الشرقي من أرمينية القديمةوأذربيجان الإيرانية وكانت تقع غرب تهر الفرات . وكانت المملكة قد أسسها حاج (هيك ) ابن نوح . ويقال أن الأرمن قد وفدوا من الفرات لآسيا الصغري بالقرن 8 ق.م. مهاجمين دولة الخالديين (أوراتو Urartu (مادة)) بواسطة الآشوريين وتزاوجوا بالسكان المحليين وكونزا أمة متجانسة بالقرن 6ق.م. حبث أصبجت تابعة للفرس حتي القرن 4ق.م.عندما عزاها الإسكندر الأكبر (مادة) عام 330 ق.م. ومع وفاته أصبحت أرمينية تابعة لمملكة سليوكس ). وبعد إنتصار الرومان علي السليوكسين بماغنيزيا عام 190 ق.م. أعلنت أرمينية إستقلالها تحت حكم الأرتاشبسبديين Artashesids .لكن الرومان غزوهم وفرضوا عليهم الجزية 69ق.م. وعين الإمراطور الروماني نيرون تيريداتس الأمير الباريثي ملكا لأرمينية ليكون أول دولة مسيحية عام 66م. لكن في القرن الثالث م. إجتاح أرداشير الساسالي بفارس أرمينية .وفس شنة 386م. قسمت أرمينية بين الفرس وروما.زمابين سنتي 886م. و1046م. كانت المملكة الأرمينية تتمتع بالحكم الذاتي الوطني . لكن البيزنطيين لكن السلاجقة الأتراك إنتصروا عليهم في موقعة مانزيكرت عام 1071م. وهاجمهم المغول في القرن 11 . لكن بعض الأرمن بقيادة الأمير روبين إتجه للغرب مكونا مملكة سيليشياCilicia عام 1080م. وهي مملكة أرمينية الصغري . وظلت حتي هاجمها المماليك عام 1375م. ثم هاجمها تيمورلنك المغولي عام 1386م. وقتل الكثيريين وبعد وفاته عام 1405م. إستولي عليها العثمانيون. وأصبحت المدن العثمانية مغاصة بالتجار والصيارفة الأرمن وكان شرق أرمينية بؤرة صراع بين الأتراك والفرس . واستولت روسيا علي ارمينية من الفرس عام 1828م. واندمجت بالإتحاد السوفيتي واستقلا علم 1991م.


أريحا : Jericoh . مدينة فلسطينية تاريخية قديمة تقع علي الضفة الغربية لتهر الأردن وعند شمال البحر الميت وهي تبعد عن مدينة أريحا الحالية بحوالي ميل من الغرب ومكانها يعرف بتلال أبي العلايق شماله تل السلطان ويرجع تاريخها إلي 6800ق.م(إنظر: مدن). وكانت مبنية من الطوب اللبن وكان حولها خندق عرضه 28 قدم وعمقه 8قدم ومنحوت من الصخر . إكتشف في موقعها فخار ومصنوعات برونزية وعظام وأدوات منزلية خشبية وسلال وأقمشة . وقد دمرت في أواخر العصر البرونزي وتعتبر أقدم مدينة إكتشفت حتي الآن .


أريكاميدو : Arikamidu موقع أثري لمدينة علي الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للهند قرب مدينة بوندتشيري . وقد إكتشف بعد إكتشاف نقود رومانية مبعثرة بموقع بالمدينة التي كانت منطقة تجارية حيث كان يصلها البضائع الرومانية بما فيها من الفخار الأحمر والأسود التي يوجد بقاياها في النقابر . والفخار من نوع آرتين الذي كان يصنع في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط . وقد شهدت مدينة أريكاميدو إزدهارا تجاريا في القرن الأول ق.م. وظل حتي منتصف القرن الأول وكانت علي صلة تجارية بباقي عموم الهند حيث وجد بها فخار مصنوع في وادي جارانج .


أرين : Areneكهف في فينال ليجور بالريفيرا الإيطالي وكان للدفن منذ 4400سنة ق.م. وعثر به علي جرار فوتها مربعة ترجع لحضارة الشوزا .


آريون : . Aryans أو إريان .شعب زجفادا بالهند . إستولي علي إيران من الشمال الغربي للهند عام 2000ق.م. وكان سببا في تدهور حضارة السند (مادة) . وكانت لغته صورة أولية من السنسكريتية ويطلق عليها الآرية . وهي أساس اللغات الهندية الأوربية . لأن الشعب الآري كان يسكن المناطق الممتدة من آسيا الوسطي حتي شرق أوروبا. وقد وصل للهند سنة 3000 ق.م. وبعض الآريين سكنوا شمال الهند إبان العصر البرونزي والآريون بشري أبيض الجلد .وقد عرفوا بالنوريكيين والتيتوتيكيين.ولم يبق من هذا الجنس سوي اللغة الآرية التي تضم عدة لغات تعرف باللغات الهندو أوربية . . نزح شعب بدوي من آسيا الوسطي عام 1500ق.م. ليستوطن أعالي نهر الهندوس بسهول يامونا Yamunaوجانجتيك Gangetic. وكان يتكلم إحدي اللغات الهندوأوربية ويعبد آلهة الإغريق والأوربيين الشماليين . وقد إبتكروا أشكالا من النصوص الشفاهية في الفيدا (مادة) المقدسة لدي الهندوس .


آزتك : Aztec Empire إمبراطورية الآزتك تعتبر دولة الأمريكان الأصليين بما يعرف حاليا بالمكسيك . حيث حكمت منذ سنة 1428م ، وحتي 1521م. عندما غزاها الأسبان . وهذه الإمبراطورية كانت أساس حضارة الأزتك . وكانت الإمبراطورية تحكم من وادي المكسيك ووسطهاحتي شرق خليج المكسيك وجنوبا لجواتيمالا . بني الأزتك المدن الكبري والبنايات الدينية والإدارية والسياسية . وكانت تينوشيتتلان Tenochtitlán العاصمة وكان مكانها موقع مدينة مكسيكو حاليا . وكانت تعد أكبر مدينة في العالم عندما غزاها الأسبان في أوائل القرت 16 م. وكان بها معبد هائل وقصر الملك والعديد من القنوات . لكنهم دمروها إلا أن حضارتها ظلت لها تأثيرها علي الثقافة المكسيكية . والأزتك آخر عشائر البرابرة التي دخلت وادي المكسيك بالأمريكتين بالقرن 12 م. ،وكانت العاصمة تينوشيتتلان بها هرم من أعظم أهرامات الآزتك ويمثل إله الحرب . وقاعدته مساحتها 700قدم مربع وإرتفاعه 300قدم وبه درج يتكون من 340 درجة وفي نهايته فوق القمة يوجد برجان كل برج من ثلاثة طوابق وبه مذبح للقرابين البشرية التي كان الكهنة يقدمونها ويحتوي الهرم في جوانبه علي كوات (فتحات) كل كوة ترمز ليوم من أيام السنة وكثير من المكسيكيين المعاصرين من الأزتك . ويوجد مليون مكسيكي مازالوا يتكلمون نهواتل Nahuatl لغة الأزتك القومية . وفي مدينة مكسيكو تجري الحفريات للكشف عن حضارة الأزتك .. وفي مدينة مكسيكو تجري الحفريات للكشف عن حضارة الأزتك .وكان شعب الأزتك يطلق عليه شعب مكسيكا Mexica أو تنوتشكا Tenochca. وإسم أزتك مشتق من كلمة آزتلان Aztlán التي في أساطير مكسيكا . وكان شعب آزتلان يوجد بشمال غرب وادي المكسيك . وقبل قيام الآزتك كان وادي المكسيك مركزا لحضارة متطورة . فمنذ سنة 100 م. حتي 650 م. كان الوادي به مدينة تيوتيهواكان وكانت مركزا لدولة سياسية ودينية واقتصادية قوبة . وبعد أفول هذه المدينة هاجر شعب التولتك (مادة) من الشمال لوسط المكسيك مكونا دولة قوية . حيث قامت حضارة التلتك Toltec civilization التي بلغت إزدهارها مابين القرنين 10 و11 ق.م. و في القرن 13م. هاجم الشيشيمك Chichimec وادي المكسيك واستولوا علي مدن التولتك . واندمجوا بثقافتهم مع ثقافة التولتك مكونين حضارة الآزتك المبكرة . وكان مجتمع الآزتك يقوم علي الزراعة وكان يعيش بتوجيه ديني في كل مناحي الحياة . وكان الآزتك يعبدون آلهة تمثل قوي الطبيعة التي لها تأثيرها علي الاقتصاد الزراعي لديهم . وكانت مدنهم بها الأهرامات (مادة ) الحجرية العملاقة وفوق قممها المعابد وكان يقدم بها القرابين (مادة) البشرية للآلهة . ولأنه شعب زراعي ، فلقد كان في عبادته يعبد قوي الطبيعة . فإتخذوا هذه القوي آلهة ، فعبدوا إله الشمس هويتزيلولوشتيلي Huitzilopochtli، والذي كان يعتبر إله الحرب أيضا. وكان لديهم إله المطر تلالوكTlaloc وإله الريح . وكان الأزتك يعتقدون أن الآلهة الخيرة والنافعة ،لا بد أن تظل قوية لتمنع الآلهة الشريرة من تدمير العالم . لهذا السبب كانوا يقدمون لها الأضاحي البشرية . وكان معظمهم من أسري الحرب. وكانوا يعتقدون أن إله المطر تلالوك يفضل ضحاياه من الأطفال . وكانت طقوس التضحية في مواعيد كانوا يحسبونها حسب النجوم لتحديد وقت خاص لكل إله . وكان الضحية تصعد لقمة الهرم حيث كان الكاهن يمدده فوق فوق حجر المذبح وينتزع قلب الضحية . وكان يرفعه عاليا للغله الذي يجري تكريمه ، ثم يضع القلب وهو ينبض ليشوي في النيران المقدسة . وأحيانا كان االضحايا الكثيرون يقتلون مرة واحدة . ففي عام 1487م.قتل كهنة الأزتك 80 ألف أسيرحرب لتكريس إعادة بماء معبد الشمس مدينة تنوكتتلان . وكان الكهنة يظنون أنهم ينالون رضا الآلهة بالصوم أو جرح أنفسهم . وكان منهم من كان يدير مدارس لتعليم الكهنوت الأطفال الذين سيصبحون كهنة . وكان من أهم أعمال الكهنة تحديد الأيام السعيدة لشن الحروب أو القيام بالأعمال . وكان يوجد أجندة دينية مكونة من 260يوم عليها هذه المعلومات . وكانت الأيام المقدسة لتكريم الآلهة كان لها أجندة للتقويم الشمسي ، مكونة من 365 يوم . وهذا التقويم كان متبعا لدي الأولمك والمايا والزابوتك في أمريكا الوسطي .وكان الفن يأخذ طابعا دينيا أو حربيا . طور الأزتك نظام الري ةاستعملوا الأسمدة ز لم يعر ف الفلاحون المحراث ولكنهم كانوا بضعون البذور في حفر صغيرة . وكانوا يصنغون الفخار والسلال . وكانت اتلمرأة تطحن الذرة بالرحاية الحجرية . لم يكن يعرفون العملات المعدنية . ولكن كانوا يستعملون حبات الكاكاو والملابس القطنية والملح في البيع والشراء بها . ولم يكن لدي الأزتك العربات غلي العجل ولاحيوانات للجر ز ولكن كانوا يستعملون قوارب صغير من جذوع الأشجار المحفورة (قوارب الكانو) أو علي ظهور الاحمالين الذين كانوا يسيرون في قوافل وأمامهم التجار . وكانت قوافل الحمالين يحرسها مسلحون . وكان التجار يعملون في الجاسوسية لحساب الإمبراطورية ولاسيما في المدن التي كانوا يبيعون فيها والتي كانت لاتخضع للأزتك . ومعظم الفن الأزتكي يعبر عن المفاهيم والمنظور الديني . فكان يستعمل رسومات فاقعة اللون . وكان الرسومات فوق الجدران أو ورق لحاء الشجر amatl ، وكان يصور مراسم الإحتفالات الدينية صور الآلهة . وكانوا يمارسون فن النحت والنقش . فكانوا قد نقشوا معبودهم بالنقش الغائر أو بالنحت البارز وكان من هذه الأعمال إظهار الآلهة أو تسجيل الضحايا المقدسة . ومن أشهر تماثيل الأزتك حجر التقويم الذي يزن 22طن وقطره 3،7متر . ويمثل الكون والعالم بالنسبة للأزتك . ففي وسط الحجر منقوش صورة وجه الشمس ويحيط بها دوائر مصممة لترمز للأيام والسموات . وكان الفنانون يصنعون أشكالا لللأشخاص والخيوانات في شكل تماثيل صغيرة من الكوارتز وحجر الأبيسديان ( زجاج صخري ) والياقوت . وكانت الكتابة لدي الأزتك عبارة عن بيكتوجرافية حيث كانت تكتب برسم أو نقش الصوراتعبر عن الحروف أو صور صغيرة ترمز للاشياء ومقاطع الأصوات syllables . واستعملوا الكتابة التصويرية في العد الحسابي الذي كان يعتمد علي الرقم 20. وكانت صورة العلم نرمز إلي العدد 20 أو 400 مادة والجراب pouch يشير إلي العدد 400 مرة ضغف العدد 20او 800 . ولايمكن للبكتورافية النغيسر عن أفكار تجريدية abstract ideas، لكنها كانت مقيدة في تدوين التاريخ والإتصال في شئون الأعمال وإثبات الملكية للأراضي وحفظ الأنساب . وكان الأزتك يستعملون آلات يدوية بسيطة ليعملوا بها . وكان الشعب لديه مهارة يدوية . فكانت المرأة تغزل القطن وألياف نبات مجواي maguey fibers لغزل بالمغازل من العصي وفلك المغزل من الطين المجفف . وكن يصبغن الخيوط بألوان زاهية . وينسجنها لمآزروقيعلت وملابس فضفاضة للرجال وسترات لها اكمام وتنورات طويلة للمرأة بتصميمات وأشكال هندسية مميزة .وكان الصناع المهرة يدويا يعقدون الريش ويصنعون منه الحجاب وغطاء الرأس والبيارق . وكانوا يصنعون الفخار بترصسص طبقات من شرائح الطين فوق بعضها لصنع قدورللتخزين والكؤوس وبلاطات الفرن (عرسة) للخبيز وكانت هذه الأواني تشوي في نيران أفران مفتوحة . وكانت حمراء وبيضاء . رسم عليها بدقة تصميمات هندسية . ولم يكم لدي الأزنك الحديد والبرونز كما كان في بلدان الشرق الأوسط . وكانت آلات التقطيع من حجر الأبسيديان وعند مجيء الأسبان المسبعمرين كانوا يستعملون آلات من النحاس . وكان الأزتك بزبنوم الحلي والمجوهرات بالذهب والفضة والنحاس والزمرد والفيروز والياقوت . وكانت البلط يصنع شفرتها من الحجر أو النحاس وأيديها من الخشب والمثاقيب من العظام أو البوص . ( أنظر : مايا . جنوب أمريكا )


أزوكا :Asuka عصر حضارة ياباني (538م.-645م.) حيث تأسست دولة ياماتو التي بعد دخولها البوذية بنت المعابد من الخشب وهي متناسقة . وعصرها يتميز بالنحت علي الخشب والحجر والبرونز .


أزيلية : Azilian حضارة كهفية ظهرت في العصر الحجري الوسيط منذ 8000ستة ق.م. . والأزيليون شعب له حضارته التي ترجع سماتها لقرية مادازيل قرب تولوز بشمال أسبانيا وجنوبي غرب فرنسا . وكانوا جامعي طعام . واستخدموا المكاشط الصغيرة لسلخ الحيوانات وكان لديهم آلات من العظام وقرون الوعول ومن بينها حراب الصيد وكانت تصنع من العظام وأشكالها تميز الحضارة الأزيلية .وعثر علي جماجموضعت بإتجاه الغرب وكانوا يذبحون الحيوانات من رقبتها . وكانوا يدهنون الجماجم بالغراء الأحمر . وهذه الحضارة الكهفية تضم كهوفا في فرنسا ووسط أوروبا وبلجيكا وبريطانيا .


أساطير : Myths،Mythosالأسطورة قصة خيالية أو مختلقة . وكانت ترتبط بالظواهر والكوارث الطبيعية وتفسيرها . فلقد تصور الأولون المطر إله يصب الماء من إناء بالسماء والريح له إله ينفخها بمراوح والشمس إله لأنها تضيء الدنياويشعل النيران . وكان الإنسان الأول يؤدي طقوسا للحصول علي هذه الأشياء وكان يعيش مع أساطيره كما إنشغلت كل الحضارات القديمة بسبب الخلق والخليقة . وتعتبر الأساطير حكايات مقدسة لشعب أو قبيلة بدائية وتراثا متوارثا ويطلق علي هذه الأساطير أحلام اليقظة ولها صلة بالإيمان والعقائد الدينية . كما تعبر عن واقع ثقافي لمعتقدات الشعوب البدائية عن الموت والحياة الأخروية . وهذه نظرة ميتافيزيقية (مادة) . ومازالت القبائل البدائية تمارس الطقوس وتتبع أساطيرها التي تعتبر نوعا من تاريخها الشفاهي الذي لم يدون . ومن خلال الملاحم تروي الشعوب روايات عن أجدادها وحروبهم وإنتصاراتهم ورواية السير الشعبية الملحمية . لهذا لاتعتبر الأساطير تاريخا يعتمد عليه لأنها مرويات خرافية خيالية . فالإنسان البدائي لم يكن يشغل عقله لتفسير الظواهر الطبيعية وكان يعتبر من منظوره الشمس والقمر والرياح والبحر والنهر بشر مثله . لهذا ظهرت أساطير الأولين لدي البابليين والفراعنة والرومان والأغريق والمايا . ومنها نبعت الأديان والمعتقدات الدينية لدي الشعوب .


أساطير : إيزيس : Isis . ربة القمر لدي قدماء المصريين . وكان يرمز لها بامرأة علي حاجب جبين قرص القمر . عبدها المصريون القدماء والبطالمة والرومان . زكان لها معابدها في عدة بلدان رومانية ، .حبث كانت تعتبر أم الطبيعة وأصل الزمن . إشتهرت إيزيس بأسطورة أوزوريس (مادة) زوجها. وشخصت في تماثيل وهي حاملة ابنها حورس . وفوق رأسها قرنان بينهما قرص القمر . وهذه الصورة إستوحاها المسيحيون في تماثيل وصور السيدة العذراء وهي حاملة ابنها المسيح . وفوق رأسها هالة من النور . 


أسبرطة :Asparta مدينة من أقوي الدويلات إب
ان حكم الدورين(مادة) الغزاة الذين نافسوا أثينا (مادة ) . وكان الإسبرطيون محاربين . ويوجد موقع هذه المدينة في شبه جزيرة المورة باليونان 

يتبع


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

Stratography علم طبقات الأرض وعلاقة كل طبقة ببعضها من حيث موقعها وعمرها الجيولوجي وتركيبها وحفرياتها وحفائرها .

أسترالوبيثكس : Australopithecus . أقدم جنس للإنسان البدائي . وكانة جسمه قصير ونحيل الوزن ومخه أصغر وفكه كبير وجبهته مسحوبة . وكانت أسنانه وسقف حلقه يشبهان أسنان وحلق سقف القرد . وكان يسير منتصبا وكان قادرا علي صنع أدواته البدائية . وقد عثر علي عظامه قرب بحيرة تشلد.وعبيدية بفلسطين . ويرجع عمره إلي 2،5 مليون سنة . وأقدم حفائره ماتم العثور عليه في منطفة كوبي بكينيا ويرجع عمرها إلي 2،6مليون سنة وحفائر وادي أومو بإثيوبيا ويرحع عمرها إلي 3مليون ستة . (أنظر: أسلاف الإنسان).

أستراليا : Australia. قارة جزيرة تقع جنوب شرق آسيا. والقارة يحيطها بالشمال بحر تيمور وبحر أرفورا ومضيق تورز وبالشرق بحر كورال وبحر تسمان وبالجنوب ممر باس. والمحبط الهندي يحيط بها من الجنوب والغرب . وكان السكان الأوائل من شعب الأبورجينال Aboriginal people الذي هاجر للقارة منذ 60 ألف سنة من جنوبي شرف آسيا ،عندما كانت المياه حولها ضحلة وتسمح لأفراده بالترحال إليها بحرا . ثم إرتفعت المياه المحيطة مما عزلت هؤلاء الوافدين إليها من الإتصال بموطنهم الأصلي ، وأصبحوا معزولين داخل قارتهم الجديدة . وكانت هذه القارة مجهولة للعالم الخارجي حتي القرن 17م. وكان هؤلاء المهاجرون جانعي الثمار وصائدي الحيوانات والأسماك . ولم يربوا الحيوانات الأليفة . وكانوا يفلحون أرضهم بإشعال النيران فيها لتطهيرها و ليمكنوا الحشائش النضرة من النمو ولجذب حيوان الكانجرو وغيره ليصطادوها. وكانوا يقيمون سدود المياه ، ويغيرون مجاري الماء ويتحكمون في مخارج برك المستنقعات والبحيرات لتربية الأسماك في مزارع سمكية . ورغم أنه شعب بدوي إلا انه خلال 3000سنة الماضية كان يتسارع في التغيير مرتبطا بأرضه مستخدمين آلاتهم الحجرية . وكانوا يمارسون التجارة مع الأطراف البعيدة بالقارة . وتوائموا مع العوامل البيئية، وكانت لهم سماتهم الثقافية والحضارية كما وجدها الرجل الأوربي في أواخر القرن 17م. وكان يوجد بها أكثر من 250 لغة كانت متداولة وانقرضت في مطلع القرن 19م. وكانت المجموعات البشرية هناك ثنائية اللغة أو متعددة اللغات . وكانت هذه المجموعات يطلق عليها قبائل . ومع مجيء المستوطنين الأجانب قلت أعداد الشعب الأبروجينالي نتيجة لظهور الأمراض المعدية التي لم يكن لديه مناعة مكتسبة ضدها ، ولسوء المعاملة التي كان يعامله بها الأوربيون المستعمرون وأول المستوطنين الأوربيين وفدوا إلي جنوب شرقها عام 1788م. حيث أقاموا مستوطنة بريطانية تطورت لمدينة سيدني عام 1787 م. يعدها أصبحت بالقارة مستوطنات بريطانية في القرن 19 م. وقامت لأستراليا حضارة موراي في أقصي جنوب القارة حول نهري جارلنج وموراي ومياهمت من فيضانات مياه الجليد المنصهر . وبهما بحيرات من بينها بحيرة مونجو خيث غثر حولها علي هيكل إنسان أبارجين الأول . وكان لطفلة وعمره 26ألف سنة . كما عثر علي جماجم عمرها 13ألف سنة وهيكل عظمي لإنسان مونجو وجماحم تشبه إنسان الصين .

إستيلا :Stela،Stele اسم يطلق علي أثر منقوش علي لوح أو عامود حجري لتزيينه أو للحفر عليه بالكتابة أو النقوش للصوركتابة ألواح شمعية : Tabella cerataيطلق عليها دبتكDeptych . وهي أول شكل للكراسة والكتاب . وكانت عبارة عن لوحين من الخشب أو المعدن أو العاج . وكان الإغريق والرومان يوصلانهما بمفصلات . وتبطنان من الداخل بطبقة من الشمع . وينقش عليها بقلم خاص رفيع من العاج أو المعدن أو العظم . وكانت الألواح تربط بشريط ويمكن طيها. وكان الرومان يطلقون عليها الكراسة . وكان يكتب علي وجه واحد بها .

إسطبه : Stupa أو(إشتبه) . أبراج بوذية علي هيئة هرم له قبة . وقد أقيمت بالهند تكريما لبوذا. والأسطبات معابد بوذية أشهرها معبد جايايني الذي يبلغ إرتفاعه 50مترا .

أسطرالاب : Astralabe آلة فلكية قديمة ويطلق عليه العرب ذات الصفائح . وقد إخترعه أبو إسحق إبراهيم في القرن الثامن . وكان يستخدم في الملاحة العربية لتعيين زوايا إرتفاع الأجرام السماوية بالنسبة للأفق في أي مكان لحساب الوقت والبعد عن خط الإستواء . ويتكون من دائرة (قرص) معدنية أو خشبية . وتقسم الدائرة لدرجات لتعيين زوايا إرتفاع النجم أو الشمس لتحديد موقعه .

أسكليبيوس : Asclepius أمحتب إله الطب والشفاء في العالم القديم . ظهرت عبادته في مدينة أبيدوس (مادة) ورمزه الثعبان المقدس . بني له الإغريق معبدا له في جزيرة التيبر . وله معبد أسكليبيون وهو معبد أمحتب بسقارة .

إسكندر :Alexander The Great إسكندر الأكبر(336ق.م. – 323ق.م. ). قائد مقدوني شهير . إحتل مصر عام 332ق.م. يعد إسقاطه لدولة الفرس عام 323ق. م. ليبدأ العصر الإغريقي . وقد أسس مدينة الإسكندرية (مادة) بمصر .ويعتبر الإسكندر صورة أسطورية أشاعها الإغريق وجعلوه أسطورة حربية رغم أنه لم يكن يونانيا وكان مقدونيا من مقدونبا الجبلية بالبلقان شمال غرب اليونان حاليا . ولم يكن قائدا مثاليا أو رؤفا كما يقال عنه . فلقد أحرق مدينتي صور وغزة وسبي الآلاف كعبيد ،قتل الأطفال وأحرق أراضي كثيرة . لكن صورته التي أخذت عن عبادة في معبد بواحة سيوة بمصر ضللت المؤرخين له ولاسيما وأنهم كانوا من الإغريق .

إسكندرية :Alexandria .أسس الإسكندر الأكبر مدينة الإسكندرية بمصر عام 332 ق.م كمدينة يونانية. وكانت قد أصبحت في عام 250 ق.م. أكبر مدينة في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط .وتقع مدينة الإسكندرية علي البحر فوق شريط ساحلي شمال غربي دلتا النيل ووضع تخطيطها المهندس الإغريقي (دينوقراطيس) بنكليف من الإسكندر لتقع بجوار قرية قديمة للصيادين كان يطلق عليها راكوتا (راقودة). والمدينة قد حملت إسمه.وسرعان ما إكتسبت شهرتها بعدما أصبحت سريعا مركزا ثقافيا وسياسيا واقتصاديا ولاسيما عندما كانت عاصمة لحكم البطالمة في مصر وكان بناء المدينة أيام الإسكندر الأكبر إمتدادا عمرانيا لمدن فرعونية كانت قائمة وقتها ولها شهرتها الدينية والحضارية والتجارية . وكانت بداية بنائها كضاحية لمدن هيركليون وكانوبس ومنتوس . و إسكندرية الإسكندركانت تتسم في مطلعها بالصبغة العسكرية كمدينة للجند الإغريق ثم تحولت أيام البطالمة الإغريق إلي مدينة ملكية بحدائقها وأعمدتها الرخامية البيضاء وشوارعها المتسعة وكانت تطل علي البحر وجنوب شرقي الميناء الشرقي الذي كان يطلق عليه الميناء الكبير مقارنة بينه وبين مبناء هيراكليون عند أبوقير علي فم أحد روافد النيل التي إندثرت وحالياإنحسر مصب النيل ليصبح علي بعد 20كيلومترا من أبوقير عند رشيد. . و المدينة الجديدة قد اكتسبت هذه الشهرة من جامعتها العريقة ومجمعها العلمى"الموسيون" ومكتبتها التى تعد أول معهد أبحاث حقيقى في التاريخ ومنارتها التي أصبحت أحد عجائب الدنيا السبع في العالم القديم . فقد أخذ علماء الإسكندرية في الكشف عن طبيعة الكون وتوصلوا إلى فهم الكثير من القوى الطبيعية. ودرسوا الفيزياء والفلك والجغرافيا والهندسة والرياضيات والتاريخ الطبيعى والطب والفلسفة والادب . ومن بين هؤلاء الأساطين إقليدس عالم الهندسة الذى تتلمذ على يديه أعظم الرياضيين مثل أرشميدس وأبولونيوس وهيروفيلوس في علم الطب والتشريح وإيراسيستراتوس في علم الجراحة وجالينوس في الصيدلة وإريستاكوس في علم الفلك وإيراتوستنيس في علم الجغرافيا وثيوفراستوس في علم النبات وكليماكوس وثيوكريتوس في الشعر والأدب فيلون وأفلاطون في الفلسفة وعشرات غيرهم أثروا الفكر الإنساني بالعالم القديم . ولقد عثر الباحثون عن آثار الإسكندرية القديمة وأبو قير تحت الماء علي أطلال غارقة عمرها 2500سنة لمدن فرعونية –إغريقية .ولاتعرف حتي الآن سوي من خلال ورودها فيما رواه المؤرخون الرحالة أو ماجاء بالأساطير والملاحم اليونانية القديمة. وكانت مدينتا هيراكليون ومنتيس القديمتين قرب مدينة الإسكندرية القديمة وحاليا علي عمق 8متربخليج أبو قير . وكانت هيراكليون ميناء تجاريا يطل علي فم فرع النيل الذي كان يطلق عليه فرع كانوبس . ومدينة منتيس كانت مدينة دينية مقدسةحيث كان يقام بها عبادة إيزيس وسيرابيس . والمدينتان غرقتا في مياه البحر الأبيض المتوسط علي عمق نتيجة الزلازل أو فيضان النيل . . وكان لهذا ميناء هيراكليون الفرعوني شهرته لمعابده وإزدهاره تجاريا لأنه كان أهم الموانيءالتجارية الفرعونية علي البحر الأبيض المتوسط. فلقد إكتشفت البعثات الإستكشافية مواقع الثلاث مدن التراثية التي كانت قائمة منذ القدم وهي هيراكليون وكانوبس ومينوتيس . فعثرت علي بيوت ومعابد وتماثيل وأعمدة . فلأول مرة تجد البعثة الإستكشافية الفرنسية شواهد علي هذه المدن التي كانت مشهورة بمعابدها التي ترجع للآلهة إيزيس وأوزوريس وسيرابيس مما جعلها منطقة حج ومزارات مقدسة . ). وظلت الإسكندرية عاصمة لمصر إبان عهود الإغريق والرومان والبيزنطيين حتي دخلها العرب. وانتقلت العاصمة منها لمدينة الفسطاط(مادة) التي أسسها عمرو بن العاص عام 21هجرية –641 م

إسكيثيون : Schyths،Scythians شعب بدوي رعوي حل محل السيريين الذي كانوا قدجاؤا من سهوب روسيا. وقد نزح الإسكيثيون من سهوب أوراسيا في القرن 8 ق.م. واستقروا بغربي نهر الفولجا شمال البحر الأسود حيث كانوا علي صلة بالمستعمرات الإغريقية حول البحر الأسود . وكانوا يتبادلون معهم بالحنطة وغيرها. وكان لهم فنونهم التي نشأ منها فن السلت (مادة) بأوروبا . وكان لهم فنونهم في لورستان (مادة) بمنطقة زاجورس البينية بين إيران والعراق حيث إزدهرت الصناعات البرونزية مابين سنتي 1100ق.م. – 700ق.م. وتميزت بتشكيل الحيوانات والإنسان في تزيين الأسلحة وصناعة لقم ألجمة الأحصنة والدبابيس . واندمج هناك الإسكيثيون الذين جاؤا من القوقاز مع الكاشيويين (مادة) وطوروا صناعاتهم البرونزية حوالي سنة 2000ق.م. . ويعتبرون أسلاف الفرس والميديين (مادة). وكانت لغتهم الهندو-أوربية .

إسكيمو : Eskimo . ومعناها الشعب الذي يأكل طعامه نيئا . وهذه الكلمة أطلقها عليهم الهنود الحمر إزدراء لشعب الإسكيمو الذي يعيش حاليا عند السواحل الشمالية لقارة أمريكا الشمالية . ويعيش علي صيد الحيوانات والأسماك بشمال شرق سيبيريا . وكان الإسكيمو يرتدون جلد حيوان الكاريبو وفراء الدببة . وكانوا لشدة إنعزاليتهم يعنقدون أنهم الناس الوحيدون في العالم . وكانت لهم فنونهم وينحتون عاج أنياب أفيال البحر ووضع الأقتعة السحرية وكانوا يصنعونها من الجلد والخشب علي هيئة بشر وطيور وقد نجح شعب الإسكيمو فب صد موجات غزو الحضارات الأخري عبر تاريخهم . ولم يتصل بالحضارات ولاسيما حضارة الأوربيين حتي القرن 18.وأكلمة إسكيموا معناها الذين يعملون في الخفاء. لكنهم يطلقون علي أنفسهم إينويت (إنوي) Inuitأي الرجال الممتازون . وقد جلب لهم الرجل الأبيض الأوبئة والأمراض التي لم يكونوا محصنين ضدها . (.أنظر: تول وآلاسكا. قطب شمالي . ). أسلاف الإنسان : hominids قبل العصر الحجري (مادة) كان يعيش سلف الإنسان الذي كان يسير علي قدميه منتصبا . وكان في فجر العصر الحجري كان يوجد نوعان من هؤلاء السلف أحدهما جنس (هومو) والثاني جنس أسترالوبيثيكس وخلال العصر الحجري تولد منهما أنواع جديدة من البشر آخرها الإنسان العاقل Homo sapiens ومنه ينحدر الإنسان الحالي. ويطلق علي العصر الحجري العصر الباليوثي Paleolithic وينقسم إلي ثلاثة أطوار :حقية الباليوثي الأدني (الطور المبكر ) وحقبة الباليوثي الأوسط وحقبة الباليوثي العليا( الطور الأخير) . وهذه الأطوار قسمت حسب بعض المصنوعات اليدويةالحجرية الموجودة والمختفية حاليا. فحقبة الباليوثي الأدني استمرت منذ 2،5 مليون سنة وحتي 200000 سنة .وهي تشمل تسجيلات لصناعة الأدوات البشرية وتسجل التاريخ التطوري لإنسان جنس (هومو) حبث نشأ في أفريقيا وانتشر منها في أوروآسيا .وظهرت صناعاته في منطقة أولدفاي جورج Olduvai Gorge بشمال تانزانيا ويطلق عليها المرحلة أولدوانية(مادة) Oldowan. وكانت الصناعات اليدوية الحجرية بسيطة وأولية . والمرحلة الأشولينية(مادة) Acheulean . نسبة لمدينة سان أشول بشمال فرنسا 

يتبع


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

Ashur مملكة أول دولة لمدينة آشور في شمال بلاد مابين النهرين. وتوسعت في الألف الثانية ق.م. وامتدت شمالا لمدن نينوي(مادة) ونمرود(مادة)وخورسباد . ولقد حكم الملك شمشي مدينة آشور عام 1813 ق.م. . واستولي حمورابي ملك بابل علي آشور عام 1760 ق.م. إلا أن الملك الآشوري شلمنصر استولي علي بابل وهزم الميتانيين عام 1273 ق.م. ثم إستولت آشور ثانية علي بابل عام 1240 ق.م. (أنظر بابل) .وفي عام 1000 ق.م. إستولي الآراميون علي آشور . لكن الآشوريون إستولوا علي فينيقيا (مادة)عام 774 ق.م. وصور عام 734 ق.م. والسامرة عام 721 ق.م. وأسر سارجون الثاني اليهود في أورشليم عام 701 ق.م. وفي عام 686 ق.م. دمر الآشوريون مدينة بابل وحكموا مصر (671 ق.م. – 651 ق.م. ). وثار البابليون علي حكم الآشوريين وهزموهم بمساعدة ميديا عام 612 ق.م. شن الآشوريون حملاتهم علي سوريا وتركيا وإيران . وكانت مملكة آشور دولة عسكرية تقوم علي العبيد . وكان لها إنجازات معمارية و تصنع التماثيل ولاسيما تماثيل العجول المجنحة التي كانت تقام أمام القصر الملكي . وزينت الجدران بنقوش المعارك ورحلات الصيد . وما بين سنتي883ق.م. و612ق.م. أقامت إمبراطورية من النيل للقوقاز . ومن ملوكها العظام آشوربانيبال وسرجون الثاني وسنجاريب وآشورناصربال . وكانت لغة الآشوريين اللغة المسمارية التي كانت تكتب علي ألواح الطين . وأشهر مخطوطاتها ملحمة جلجماش(مادة) التي ورد بها الطوفان لأول مرة . وكانت علومهم . وكانت علومهم مرتبطة بالزراعة ونظام العد الحسابي السومري الذي عرف بنظام الستينات وكان يغرفون أن الدائرة 60 درجة . كما عرفوا الكسور والمربع والمكعب والجذر التربيعي . وتقدموا في الفلك وحسبوا محيط خمسة كواكب ، وكان لهم تقويمهم الفمري وقسموا السنة لشهور والشهور لأيام . وكان اليوم عندهم 12ساعة والساعة 30 دقيقة . وكانت مكتبة الملك آشوربانيبال من أشهر المكتبات في العالم القديم حيث جمع كل الألواح بها من شتي مكتبات بلاده . آشور :Assur،Asur إله الشمس وإله مدينة آشور. وهو أغظم الآلهة لدي الأشوريين (مادة) . آشور: مدينة آشورية. كانت تقع علي بعد 60 ميل جنوب مدينة الموصل حاليا بشمال العراق على ضفاف نهر الدجلة واندثرت المدينة عام 612ق.م. وكانت العاصمة للمملكة الآشورية في شمال وادي الرافدينسنو 2500 ق.م. إلا أن الملك آشور ناصربال الثاني (883-859 ق.م.) قام بنقل العاصمة شمالا إلى مدينة كله ( نمرود حاليا). بعدما سقطت الإمبراطورية الآشورية عام 612ق.م. ودمرت مدنها الكبيرة ا. آشوريون : . Assyrians قوم ساميون . استوطنوا القسم الشمالي من العراق منذ الألف الثالث ق.م.. وكان امراؤهم يتحينون الفرص للاستقلال بمدنهم عن حكم الدولة المسيطرة في جنوب العراق . برزوا كقوة منافسة في الشرق القديم في بدايات الالف الأول ق. م حين استطاع ملكهم أداد نيراري الثاني إخضاع الأقاليـــم المجاورة ، وتحالف مع بابل ، وبه بدأت الفتوحات الآشورية التي أسست صرح أعظم امبراطورية في تاريخ الشرق القديم . وابتداء من زمن حكم هذا الملك أرخ الاشـوريون أخبـارهـم بالطريقـة المعروفـــة بـأســم " اللمو " ، وهي اعطاء تاريخ كل سنة يحكم فيها موظف كبير أو إبتداء من اعتلاء الملك العرش . من أشهر ملوكهم : آشور ناصر بال الثاني : 884-858 ق. م. وسنجاريب : 705-681 ق. م. وآشور بانيبال :669-629 ق.م..

أشوكا :Ashoka، Asoka . أسم يطلق علي إمبراطورية الموريين بالهند (أنظر موريون)وتتميز بأعمدة أشوكا التي نقش عليها أوامر الدولة المورينية باللغة البرهمية .

أشولينية :حضارة أشولية Acheulean. أنظر : عصر حجري . وهي مرحلة صناعية في عصر ماقبل التاريخ بمنطقة مدينة سانت آشول بشمال فرنسا. ويتميز هذا الموقع الأثري بكثافة الآثار من البلط الحجرية التي لها أيدي والآلات الحجرية المصقولة كالفؤوس المدببة والبيضاوية التي كان يستعملها الإنسان الأول . وبوفرة وأكثر مما وجد في مواقع أولدفاي بشرق أفريقيا . وأصبحت الأشولينية مصطلحا يطلقه علماء الآثار علي مواقع لصناعة البلط اليدوية المدببة والمفلطحة والمكاشط من الحجر المصقول لذبح الحيوانات وتجهيزها . ويرجع تاريخها لعصر ماقبل التاريخ في أفريقيا والشرق الأدني وأوروبا وآسيا ويرجع تاريخها إلي 5،1مليون سنة وحتي 200000سنة .و هذه المرحلة تطورية حبث تحول الإنسان المنتصب Homo erectus لإنسان عاقل Homo sapiens .ويطلق علي إنسان هذا العصر الإنسان الأشولي الذي عاش قرب الأنهار في أوروبا وأفريقيا وآسيا وظهرت مصنوعات خشبية ترجع للمرحلة الأشولينية كالحراب التي عثر عليها شوننجن بألمانيا وكلاتون بإنجلترا . ويرجح العلماء أن الإنسان الأشوليني استخدم النار منذ 300 ألف سنة عندما عثروا علي بقايا عظام وأحجار محروقة وفحم ورماد فب عدة مواقع أشولينية كما في كهوف هيرثيز بجنوب أفريقيا وزوكوديان بالصين وتيرا أماتا بفرنسا. لكن لاتوجد مواقد نيران تذكر بهذه الفترة .

إصطخر: Perspolisمدينة تاريخية أقامها الإمبراطور الفارسي دارا(داريوس)عام 518 ق.م بفارس.لتكون عاصمة لإمبراطورية الإخمدينيتين(مادة) . دمرها إسكندر الأكبر عام 331ق.م. . وكان بها القصور وإيوان الأعمدة . وكانت مدينة حصينة عند سفح صخرة بجنوب شرق إيران .

أضاحي : Sacrifices كانت إحتفالات المايا تتركز علي تقديم الأضاحي البشرية لنيل مرضاة الآلهة . وكانت تمارس عادة التضحية فوق الأهرامات الحجرية المشيدة في ساحات الإحتفالية الدينية وكان يلحق بها سلالم مدرجة تؤدي للمعبد فوق بناية الهرم حيث يوجد المذبح . وكان يعتبر المعبد بيت راحة للإله .وكان مزخرفا بالنقش الغائر أو مرسوما بتصميمات وأشكال متقنة . وهو مغط ببلاطة حجرية رأسية منقوشة أيضا، يطلق عليها عرف السقف roof comb .وواجهة المعبد مزينة بنتواءات لأ قواس حجرية corbeled arches مميزة . وكان كل قوس يشيد من حجر، وكل حجرة كانت تمتد وراءالحجرة التي تحتها . وجانبا القوس كان يرتبطان بحجر العقد keystone فوقهما .وكان أمام المذبح يطلق دخان البخورالذي كان يحرق في مباخر فخارية . وكان المتعبدون يقدمون العطايا من الذرة والفاكهة وطيور الصيد والدم الذي كان المتعبد يحصل عليه بثقب شفتيه أو لسانه أو عضوه التناسلي بمخراز . وللتكريم الأسمي كان المايا يقدمون الضحايا البشرية من الأطفال والعبيد وأسري الحرب . وكان الضحية يدهن باللون الأزرق . وكان يقتل فوق قمة الهرم في إحتفالية طقوسية بضربه بالسهام حتي الموت أو بعد نكتيف (وثوق) الساعدين والساقين بينما الكاهن يشق صدره بسكين حاد مقدس من حجر الصوان لينتزع القلب ليقدم كقربان . وكان القواد الأسري يقدمون كضحية يعد قتلهم بالبلط وسط مراسم من الطقوس .( أنظر :قرابين ) .ولأن الأزتك شعب زراعي ، فلقد كان في عبادته يعبد قوي الطبيعة . فإتخذوا هذه القوي آلهة ، فعبدوا إله الشمس هويتزيلولوشتيلي Huitzilopochtli، والذي كان يعتبر إله الحرب أيضا. وكان لديهم إله المطر تلالوكTlaloc وإله الريح . وكان الأزتك يعتقدون أن الآلهة الخيرة والنافعة ،لا بد أن تظل قوية لتمنع الآلهة الشريرة من تدمير العالم . لهذا السبب كانوا يقدمون لها الأضاحي البشرية . وكان معظمهم من أسري الحرب. وكانوا يعتقدون أن إله المطر تلالوك يفضل ضحاياه من الأطفال . وكانت طقوس التضحية في مواعيد كانوا يحسبونها حسب النجوم لتحديد وقت خاص لكل إله . وكان الضحية تصعد لقمة الهرم حيث كان الكاهن يمدده فوق فوق حجر المذبح وينتزع قلب الضحية . وكان يرفعه عاليا للغله الذي يجري تكريمه ، ثم يضع القلب وهو ينبض ليشوي في النيران المقدسة . وأحيانا كان االضحايا الكثيرون يقتلون مرة واحدة . ففي عام 1487م.قتل كهنة الأزتك 80 ألف أسيرحرب لتكريس إعادة بماء معبد الشمس مدينة تنوكتتلان . وكان الكهنة يظنون أنهم ينالون رضا الآلهة بالصوم أو جرح أنفسهم . وكان منهم من كان يدير مدارس لتعليم الكهنوت الأطفال الذين سيصبحون كهنة . وكان من أهم أعمال الكهنة تحديد الأيام السعيدة لشن الحروب أو القيام بالأعمال . وكان يوجد أجندة دينية مكونة من 260يوم عليها هذه المعلومات . وكانت الأيام المقدسة لتكريم الآلهة كان لها أجندة للتقويم الشمسي ، مكونة من 365 يوم . وهذا التقويم كان متبعا لدي الأولمك والمايا والزابوتك في أمريكا الوسطي . . ومن أشهر تماثيل الأزتك حجر التقويم الذي يزن 22طن وقطره 3،7متر . ويمثل الكون والعالم بالنسبة للأزتك . ففي وسط الحجر منقوش صورة وجه الشمس ويحيط بها دوائر مصممة لترمز للأيام والسموات. أعمدة هرقل : Pillars of Hericolusكان هذا الإسم يطلقه الرومان علي مضيق جبل طارق الذي يوصل مابين البحر الأبيض المتوسط والمحيط الأطلنطي جنوب شبه جزيرة إيبيريا بأسبانيا .

إغريق: Greeks كلمة أطلقها العرب علي سكان اليونان القدماء. وكان لهم حضاراتهم التي تعتبر أم الحضارات في أوروبا كالحضارة الرومانية ولاسيما في الفنون والفلسفة والآداب ولاسيما في مدن أثين(مادة) ا وأسبرطة(مادة) وطيبة اليونانية . وأصل حضارتهم قد ظهرت في جزيرة كريت (مادة) وميسينيا (مادة) من خلال الحضارتين المينوية (مادة) والميسينية (مادة).ورغم أن الإغريق قد تبنوا فكرة الحرية والديموقراطيةإل أنهم لم يلغوا الرق ولم يحرروا العبيد . وكانوا محاربين مرتزقة في جيوش مصر والعراق وفارس لفقر بلادهم . وقد سكن الأراضي الإغريقية) الإكيانيون Acheans (الآخيون(مادة) )والدريانيون (مادة) والأيونيونIonians(اليونانيون) . وهؤلاء كانوا يختلفون في اللهجة والعادات . وكان يطلق عليهم البرابرة . وقد نقلوا الأبجدية (مادة) من الفينيقيين وكانت سائدة بين الكنعانيين والسوريين . وكان الإغريق ينقسمون عشائريا لأربع قبائل هي الآخيون والأيونيون والدوريون والإينوليون Eolians. ويطلق خطأ كلمة هيلينيين علي اليونانيين فقط . ولكن هذه الكلمة تطلق علي كل الشعوب التي خضعت لحكم الإغريق في اليونان وجزرها ومدن آسيا الصغري وجنوه بإيطالياوجزيرة صقلية . لأن كلمة هيلانس كان الإغريق يطلقونها علي كل البلدان التي كانوا يحتلونها ولاسيما بعد فتوحات إسكندر الأكبر. إغريق: حضارة الإغريق ( اليونانيين القدماء)Ancient Greeks قامت حول البحر الأبيض المتوسط في الألفية الثالثة حتي القرن الأول ق.م.(أنظر : يونان). وكانت متقدمة في الفلسفة والعمارة والدراما والإدارة والعلوم . ومصطلح اليونانيين القدماء يطلق جغرافيا علي اليونانيين أينما إستقروا وعاشوا مدة طويلةسواء في بلاد اليونان أو المستوطنات اليونانية في جزر شمال شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط . وبالنسبة للثقافة اليونانية فنجدها تتمثل في اللغة الإغريقية والعبادات وفهم الطبيعة والعالم وتنظيم وإدارة الحكومة ونعاملهم مع غير اليونانيين . واشهر فترة حضارة يونانية كانت في العصر التقليدي Classical Age (480 ق.م. – 323ق.م. ) حيث قام اليونانيون القدماء بإنجازات ثقافية وحضارية ضخمة . وفي هذا العصر لم تكن اليونان يحكمها الملوك كما كان سائدا في وقته لدي الشعوب الأخري . وكانت المجتمعات اليونانية تعشق الحرية وكانت تحكم نفسها بنفسها . لكنها جميعا كانت مشتركة في التقاليد والعادات واللغة والأعياد والإحتفالات كالألعاب الأولمبية القديمة والديانات . ولما فقد اليونان القديم قوته العسكرية ونفوذه السياسي لم يبق له سوي إنجازاته الثقافية والفلسفية والمعمارية التي أثرت علي الفكر العالمي فيما بعد ولاسيما في روما القديمة . ويربط البحر الأبيض المتوسط أرض اليونان ببعضها البعض وببقية العالم ويضم بحر إيجه Aegean Seaالذي كالذراغ الممتد مابين شبه جزيرة البلقان وآسيا الصغري والبحر الأيوني Ionian Sea .ويقع بين البلقان وشبه الجزيرة الإيطالية (الحذاء) . لهذا كان الإغريق بحارين مهرة يستخدمون الطرق الملاحية أكثر من الطرق البرية . وكان بداية توغل الإنسان القديم في أرض اليونان إبان العصر الحجري منذ 5- ألف سنة . حيث وفد الأهالي من جنوب غرب آسيا وأفريقيا لصيد الحيوانات . ومنذ 10 آلاف سنة كان الأهالي من الشرق الأوسط قد أخذوا يفلحون الأرض وتشروا هذه الزراعة ي اليونان القديم . وبحلول عام 7000 ق.م. نزح المهاجرون من آسيا الصغري ليزرعوا به بأسلوب جديد ويكونوا مجتمعات زراعية وأقاموا المستوطنات الكبيرة في شبه جزيرة البلقان وجزر بحر إيجه وجزيرة كريت الكبري إبان العصر الحجري . وهؤلاء صنعوا أدواتهم وأسلحتهم من العظام زفرون الوعول والخشب . وأدخلوا التعدين والصناعات المعدنية عام 3000ق.م. بعدما. كما أدخلوا العجلة في النقل . وهذه التقنيات تعلموها من سكان الشرق الأرسط . و دخلوا عصر البرونز مابين 3000ق.م. و1200 ق.م. وصنعوا منه الأشياء. وتبني الإغريق فكرة المدينة الفاضلة ولاسيما أياام الإسكندر الأكبر بعدما توسع واستولي علي معظم دول العالم القديم . لأت الإغريق وقتها ورغم فقرهم إلا أنهم كانوا ينظرون للعالم من حولهم علي أنهم برابرة متخلفون .والإغريق لم يبتكروا حضارتهم . فلقد كانوا في الصناعة مقلدين للمصريين . كما إستوحوا عمارتهم من العمارة الفرعونية وهذا يتضح في أعمدتهم المزهرة . .لكن تميز الأعمال الفنية عندهم بالنحت علي الرخام لتوفره في بلادهم .. وقد استوحوا فن الواقعية في صناعة التماثيل بتل العمارنة (مادة)حيث كانت تصنع التماثيل بالحجم الطبيعي .وأشهر ملوك الإغريق الإسكندر الأكبر (مادة) إلا أنه لم يكن إغريقيا لأنه كان من مقدونيا . وكان أبوه الملك فليب قد كون جيشا قويا منذ ستة 359 ق.م. وتطلع لتوحيد الإغريق مع مملكته في حلف هيليني تحت سيطرته لتكوين أكبر إمبراطورية في تاريخ آسيا وأوروبابعد الإستيلاء علي الشرق فارس وبابل والهند ومصر . وقد حقق ابنه الإسكندر هذا الحلم . وفي مطلع القرن الرابع ق. م. بدأ المقدونيون يؤثرون في أحداث الإغريق باليونان ولاسيما بعد التنافس بين إسبرطة وأثينا . وكان الفرس يؤلبونهما ضد بعضهما. وكانت أثينا وقتها مدينة دولة مستقلة ولها برلمانها (أنظر : أثينا ). وفي هذا العصر كانت الدعوة لتوحيد الإغريق والمقدونيين لمواجهة الخطر الفارسي (أنظر : داريوس). وكان أرسطو داعية لحساب الإسكندر لهذه الدعوة للوحدة لإستعباد الشعوب . وكانأرسطو يرسل الأموال لأستاذه فلاطون ليرسل أشخاصا لآسيا لتجميع المعلومات الطبيعية والتجسس علي الفرس ( أنظر :إسكندر أكبر. مينويون . ميكنيون. كريت. أثينا . ) . أفروديت :Aphrodite إلهة الحب والإخصاب لدي الإغريق.. ويطلق الرومان عليها فينوس . ويروي أن أفروديت عاشرت هرمس وأنجبت منه مولودا أطلق عليه هرمفروديت (معناها خنثي) يجمع بين الذكورة والأنوثة. أفروديت :Aphrodite إلهة الحب والإخصاب لدي الإغريق.. ويطلق الرومان عليها فينوس . ويروي أن أفروديت عاشرت هرمس وأنجبت منه مولودا أطلق عليه هرمفروديت (معناها خنثي) يجمع بين الذكورة والأنوثة. أفريقيا : Africa أكبر ثاني قارة مساحة بعد قارة آسيا فوق الكرة الأرضية . تتصل بآسيا عن طريق برزخ السويس بالبجر الأحمر . ويعتقد أن البشر الأوائل إنحدروا منها حيث عاشوا بالعصر الحجري القديم وكان من سلالة الإنسان العاقل (مادة) . وهذا ما أظهرته الحفائر بشرق أفريقيا وجنوبها حيث عثر علي رماد فحم نباتي محترق وعصي وآلات حجرية حادة وجماجم وعظام لأشباه الإنسان عمرها 250 مليون سنة بمنطقة أولدفاي وحيدار بإثيوبيا وحول بحيرة فيكتوريا بأعالي النيل وسهل لاتوالي بتانزانيا .وشهدت أفريقيا إبان العصر الحجري عدة حضارات بدائية كالحضارة السبخوية في وسط أفريقيا بأوغندة وأخدود كينيا وحضارة ستيلباي بشرق أفريقيا والحضارة القفصية بشمال أفريقيا ولاسيما بالفرزان بجنوب ليبيا والجزائر حيث عثر علي منقوشات ورسومات علي الصخور (أنظر: فن ما قبل التاريخ.). فلقد شةهدت رسومات للحيوانات كالزراف والفيلة وأفراس النهر والخرتيت والتمساح ولعض الحيوانات الصحراوية كالغزال في فزان . كما وجدت كهوف عليها رسومات جدارية بشمال غرب أفريقيا والصحراء الكبري والصومال وشمال تنجانبقا وروديسيا .(أنظر : فن الكهوف) وانتشر الرسم والنقش علي الصخور من الشمال للجنوب بأفريقيا منذ 6500- 6000سنة ق.م. . كما شهدت أفريقيا حضارة قدماء المصريين وهي من أكبر وأقدم الحضارات العالمية 

غدااااااااااا" بنعمته نتابع مع اضافات


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

*مشكورة يا اني

الرب يبارك مجهودك

ومش تنسي تحطي رابط كل صفحة*


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا" يا شحرور


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (17 مارس 2010)

الف شكر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا للمعلومات

الرائعة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا للمعلومات​
> 
> الرائعة دى​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
ربنا يباركك على مرورك المميز يااختي​


----------

